# Vorbesteller an den Start !



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Hey^^

Ich dachte mir ich mache mal ein thema auf für die ganzen vorbesteller (ich gehöre na klar auch dazu xD) , da es ja auch eins gab für die Charaktererstellung, und das über 50 seiten geschaft hat xD.

Naja ich glaube mal nicht das es hier auch mehr als 50 seiten werden aber bei problemen und so kann hier ja wieder diskutiert werden^^ oder sich einfach nur freuen und n bischen quatschen^^.


SO nun sind es ja nur noch genau 8 std. und 28 mins hin bis der große start für uns vorbesteller beginnt , 7 tage vor dem wirklichem release^^ schon ne echt geile sache wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay was gibt es jetzt noch zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freuen wir uns einfach mal auf dem großen start oder was sagt ihr? ^^

und ich hoffe mal das es nicht wieder 1-2 std verspätung geben wird <.< vorallem weil heute sonntag ist x.x , naja wir werden es ja sehen^^

MfG

Hartega


----------



## Altinarossa (20. September 2009)

öhm 7 tage vor eigentlichem start ?? nö "nur" 5 tage 7 tage galt für die char sicherung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

dank der charvorsauswahl müsste ncsoft nun auf den headstart gerüstet sein :x


----------



## Sinmurder (20. September 2009)

...bin Vorbereitet.:

erst um 12h aus dem Bett geschält, Kaffeeautomat ist frisch bestückt und morgen Mittagschicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

oooh ich zoqq nur bis midnight dann mach ich haya arbeiten und weiter zocken und hoffen das der pc am montag kommt )


----------



## Gronk (20. September 2009)

Ich bin schon echt heiss .. und hoffe das es heute Abend zum Start keine größeren Probleme gibt wenn alle 187 Milliarden Vorbesteller zeitgleich ins Spiel stürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> Hey^^
> 
> Ich dachte mir ich mache mal ein thema auf für die ganzen vorbesteller (ich gehöre na klar auch dazu xD) , da es ja auch eins gab für die Charaktererstellung, und das über 50 seiten geschaft hat xD.
> 
> ...


jo hoffe das es sogar früher anfängt so um 18 uhr!!!!!
(Naja wünsche haben ist nicht verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
freu mich riesig auf den Start, also 8 stunden sinds ja noch, also geh ich in 2 stunden nochmal Pennen, dann die nacht richtig durchgamen like a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find auch 5 tage davor ist ne endgeile sache, dann haste die ganzen WoWler nit am 25 am ampfangzone^^
das wichtigste ist für mich das ich aus der Startzone rauskomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

um 15uhr nochmal nickerchen machen =) trinekn essen alles schon bereit gestellt^^
Aion kann kommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(schon n bsichen freakig)


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Feryah schrieb:


> um 15uhr nochmal nickerchen machen =) trinekn essen alles schon bereit gestellt^^
> Aion kann kommen..
> 
> 
> ...



nix Freakig, Aionig!!!!


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Ich freu mich wie Nachbars Lumpi auf heute 21:00 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke, dass alles reibungslos laufen dürfte. Ist ja alles gepatchet und startklar. Einzig die Login-Server dürfen wohl was abbekommen.^^


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nix Freakig, Aionig!!!!


gibts da n unterschied`?^^


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

da ich leider noch die schule besuche kann ich nicht die ganze nacht durch machen werde mich aber auch um 14:00 uhr nochma hinlegen und dann bis 2 oder 3 spielen :>


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Feryah schrieb:


> gibts da n unterschied`?^^



Klar, Freak = sinnlose computerspieler zocker
        Aion = der sinn des Lebens
( jitz wirds n bissl zu freakig/Aionig )


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> da ich leider noch die schule besuche kann ich nicht die ganze nacht durch machen werde mich aber auch um 14:00 uhr nochma hinlegen und dann bis 2 oder 3 spielen :>


da brauchst du auch nciht mehr schlafen gehn.. da würd ich auch durch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> oooh ich zoqq nur bis midnight dann mach ich haya arbeiten und weiter zocken und hoffen das der pc am montag kommt )



so wird es aussehen xD genau wie bei mir^^ scheiss arbeiten^^ aber naja hilft ja alles nix dannach wird weiter gezockt^^ 

MfG

Hartega


----------



## stylez_p (20. September 2009)

Freu mich auch schon wie ein Schnitzel auf heute Abend :-)

Gemütlich 3 Stündchen zocken und dann ab in die heija.  Schade das der Start erst um 21 Uhr losgeht. Ne viel bessere Zeit wäre auch 18 Uhr gewesen. 

Naja egal die Hauptsache ist: *ES GEHT HEUTE LOS!*


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> da ich leider noch die schule besuche kann ich nicht die ganze nacht durch machen werde mich aber auch um 14:00 uhr nochma hinlegen und dann bis 2 oder 3 spielen :>



durchmachen! wennde bis 3 spielst, und um 5-6 aufstehen musst dann bringt das nix...


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Feryah schrieb:


> da brauchst du auch nciht mehr schlafen gehn.. da würd ich auch durch machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja 3-4 stunden schlaf bekomm ich dann noch, so ganz ohne wär ein bissl blöd^^ (muss um 6 raus)


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> so wird es aussehen xD genau wie bei mir^^ scheiss arbeiten^^ aber naja hilft ja alles nix dannach wird weiter gezockt^^
> 
> MfG
> 
> Hartega



sag halt einfach du hastn Apfel gegessen.
apfel=vitamine=kraft=macht=geld=frauen=sex=aids=tod
(Finger weg von OBST!!!!)


----------



## stylez_p (20. September 2009)

last uns den Thread bis heute abend zum überlaufen bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (20. September 2009)

Ich kram heut nochmal ein 10-Stunen-durchspiel Spiel aus den unendlichen Weiten meiner Sammlung und bis ich das fertig habe, laufen die Server doch hoffentlich.
Und wenn nicht...naja vielleicht bleib ich morgen eh mal Zuhause; so ne Grippale Infektion kann auch ihre Vorteile haben^^


----------



## Healor (20. September 2009)

Na toll, ich bin sau im Arsch von gestern. Penn mit Sicherheit auf der Couch ein und verpass den Headstart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

stylez_p schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon wie ein Schnitzel auf heute Abend :-)
> 
> Gemütlich 3 Stündchen zocken und dann ab in die heija.  Schade das der Start erst um 21 Uhr losgeht. Ne viel bessere Zeit wäre auch 18 Uhr gewesen.
> 
> Naja egal die Hauptsache ist: *ES GEHT HEUTE LOS!*



so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das nächste we ist den ja ohne irgendwelche wartezeiten oder so xP und wie wir hoffen auch OHNE probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja 18 uhr wäre echt geiler gewesen, aber man kann ja leider nicht alles haben x.x


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

stylez_p schrieb:


> last uns den Thread bis heute abend zum überlaufen bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich vor^^
wir müssen die 100er seite knacken


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

guten morgen,...

...ja, bin auch gerade aus dem Bett gekrabbelt. wird ja eine lange nacht heute^^

was mach ich doch gleich jetzt:

- essen vorbereiten
- noch etwas über den Kantor informieren
- ne Runde BuffedForum lesen
- paar Runden NFS Shift fahren
- auf die Uhr schauen...
- eine passende legion auf Votan suchen
- wieder auf die Uhr schauen
- etwas Fernsehen
- essen
- RedBull kalt stellen
- Kaffee auffüllen
- wieder auf Uhr schauen
- 21uhr einen Topic im Forum erstellen >>>> Warum sind die Server nicht ONLINE , alles Betrug <<<< ("SCHERZ")


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

ja *_* bringt mein thread zum überlaufen will mehr als 1044 antworten hier drinne haben *_* schließlich geht es hier nicht nur um ein charakter erstellen sondern UMS WAHRE ZOCKEN XD


----------



## AemJaY (20. September 2009)

Ich werds mir Heute Abend mal asehn. Ich werde nicht zu lange zocken.
Aber in den ersten 5 Tagen vor dem eigentlichen Release sollte ich es easy auf lvl 20 schaffen, dann bin ich n bissle weg von den neustartern in 5 tagen.

Startgebiet hab ich extra 3-4mal gemacht das kenn ich nu auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freuen wir uns auf Heute Abend.


----------



## Misuma (20. September 2009)

iam rdy for takeoff!!!!!°°°  zock aber heut ancht nur ganz gemütlich auf level 10^^ das reicht ersmal bis morgen abend


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

owha.. redbull kaufen.. shice.. hat alles zu.. Tankstelle.. kacke teuer.. egal.. bin gleich wieder da^^


----------



## jarrod (20. September 2009)

Noch 08:10:15


----------



## stylez_p (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Na toll, ich bin sau im Arsch von gestern. Penn mit Sicherheit auf der Couch ein und verpass den Headstart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trink bissel Kaffee dann geht das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Na toll, ich bin sau im Arsch von gestern. Penn mit Sicherheit auf der Couch ein und verpass den Headstart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep entweder kaffe oder knack ne runde und stell dir n wecker^^


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Ich werds mir Heute Abend mal asehn. Ich werde nicht zu lange zocken.
> Aber in den ersten 5 Tagen vor dem eigentlichen Release sollte ich es easy auf lvl 20 schaffen, dann bin ich n bissle weg von den neustartern in 5 tagen.
> 
> Startgebiet hab ich extra 3-4mal gemacht das kenn ich nu auswendig
> ...



Rofl, ich habs einmal gemacht^^ und wenn ich die quests wieder bekomme weiss ich au wieder was und wohin =P


----------



## Fenrik (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> guten morgen,...
> 
> ...ja, bin auch gerade aus dem Bett gekrabbelt. wird ja eine lange nacht heute^^
> 
> ...



Das sieht bei mir wohl etwas anders auf:
- Buffed und Legio Forum anschauen
- auf Uhr gucken
- diesen Thread zum überfluten bringen
- auf Uhr gucken
- versuchen einen Asmo auf Kromede zu erstellen
- auf Uhr gucken
- mich vom Stuhl erheben (und auf die Uhr gucken)
- auf die Uhr gucken (und die PS2 anmachen)
- alle 10 Minuten auf die Uhr gucken
- um 20 Uhr was essen
- und dann um 21 Uhr einloggen

Tja ich hab so ein leichtes Uhr guck Problem, dass ich manchnmal alle paar Minuten wissen will wie Spät es ist^^ Wird wohl heute besonders extrem werden.


----------



## Healor (20. September 2009)

stylez_p schrieb:


> Trink bissel Kaffee dann geht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich schon... Glaube ein Mittagsschläfchen wäre jetzt angebracht.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Vergesst nicht, euern PC zum pot zu bringen, ihr wollt doch etwa nicht ganz kurz AFK? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT
ihr müsst ohne mich füllen ich geh jetzt Schlafen.....


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

jarrod schrieb:


> Noch 08:10:15


und immer schön alle 5 minuten nen timer posten damit auch jeder weis wann es los geht^^


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Hmmm, schon wieder ein Thread, um seinen Postcounter zu pushen...


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

also bis lvl10 geb ich gas 
kenn das gebiet der Elyos ja auswendig
Und sobald ich in der Hauptstadt bin, LASS ICH MIR ZEIT !


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> und immer schön alle 5 minuten nen timer posten damit auch jeder weis wann es los geht^^



hilft ja alles nix xD ist doch alles nicht ganz unwichtig xDDD


----------



## serius1607 (20. September 2009)

Ich kenne asmo bis level 10 dann net mehr aber ich kenne eig alles auswendig^^


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Ja,ja viel Spass beim 5 Tage run und dann schreien das nichts los ist und man im Endgame garnichts machen kann und man alleine abhängt....das gleiche Spiel wie bei AOC....so kann man sich auch ein Spiel kaputt machen!

Sicher werde ich versuchen meinen Charakter durch das Startgebiet zu bringen, aber eilig habe ich es nicht. Werde heute Abend nach feierabend 23Uhr nochmal kurz reinschauen und dann sehen wohin mich der Weg führt die nächste Zeit.


----------



## Kizna (20. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Hmmm, schon wieder ein Thread, um seinen Postcounter zu pushen...



Eher ein Threat um die langeweile bis zum Start zu überbrücken. Naja ich werde nochmal heute Mittag ins Kino gehen. Danach noch für 2-3 Stunden schlafen und dann um 21:00 Uhr richtig loslegen.


----------



## Benihime (20. September 2009)

Cool das ich morgen um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen darf :/ naja dafür bin ich auch schon wieder um 14:00 Uhr zu Hause und kann weiter süchteln.


----------



## Healor (20. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Hmmm, schon wieder ein Thread, um seinen Postcounter zu pushen...



Man ist ja auch soooo Imba wenn man 10000 Beiträge in seinem Profil stehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Eher ein Threat um die langeweile bis zum Start zu überbrücken.


Ist doch das Gleiche ^^


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Ich werd erst so gegen 23 Uhr meinen ersten einlogg versuch starten ^^


----------



## Shataar (20. September 2009)

hoffen wir nur das die server stabil laufen ich kann mich noch dunkel an einige andere spiele erinnern die am headstart am laufendem band abgeschmiert sind... *auf holz klopf*


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Eher ein Threat um die langeweile bis zum Start zu überbrücken. Naja ich werde nochmal heute Mittag ins Kino gehen. Danach noch für 2-3 Stunden schlafen und dann um 21:00 Uhr richtig loslegen.



oh manno q.q will mit q.q das ist nämlich ne sehr gute idee q.q will mit will mit will mit T_T


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> hoffen wir nur das die server stabil laufen ich kann mich noch dunkel an einige andere spiele erinnern die am headstart am laufendem band abgeschmiert sind... *auf holz klopf*


das mit den servern sollte ja durch dieses channel system eigentlich klappen oder?^^


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> das mit den servern sollte ja durch dieses channel system eigentlich klappen oder?^^


Um die Spielserver an sich mache ich mir weniger Gedanken...eher um die Loginserver


----------



## Fenrik (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich werd erst so gegen 23 Uhr meinen ersten einlogg versuch starten ^^



Hab ich eigentlich auch vor, aber ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich es nicht halten werde. So nach dem Motto: Man kanns ja mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (20. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich keine Lust auf den Ansturm heute Abend habe.. werd ich ganz gemütlich morgen früh anfangen (7 Tage Nachtdienstfrei. muahaha)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gibts eigentlich was neues wegen dem Startpaket? Bei mir ist alles auf Koreanisch wenn ich auf Deutsch starten will. °°


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Was ich total niedlich finde sind die die alle nochmal Schlafen gehen wollen, ist wie früher als der Weihnachtsman kam^^

Ingame die totalen Poser womöglich und hier müssen sie och schlafen gehen weil der Prerelease um 21 Uhr losgeht^^ könnte mich wegschmeissen vor lachen noch nie die ein oder anderen Nächte durchgemacht was machen nur die Armen Leute auf dem Oktoberfest...ach ich vergass die schlafen tagsüber auch mal die ein oder andere Minute auf dem Tisch aber das benehmen gleicht warlich dem mancher Spieler^^


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

Bis lvl 10 will ich diese Nacht machen. Ich hab erst einmal Aion bis lvl 10 gespielt, um mir die ganze Spannung nicht zu nehmen. Daher kann ich garnich powerlvln, da ich die Gebiete garnich auswendig kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Das verhindert den Burnout  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (20. September 2009)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was neues wegen dem Startpaket? Bei mir ist alles auf Koreanisch wenn ich auf Deutsch starten will. °°



Hab von diesem Problem mehrmals gelesen, seltsamerweise hab ich das nicht gehabt.
Vielleicht auch weil mein Aion Ordner bereits Aion EU oder so hieß.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich gucke jetzt nonstop Fussball auf Sky und drücke meinem HSV nachher die Daumen. Aber um 21 Uhr bin ich dann auch online es sei denn es kommt wieder was dazwischen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmurder (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich gucke jetzt nonstop Fussball auf Sky und drücke meinem HSV nachher die Daumen. Aber um 21 Uhr bin ich dann auch online es sei denn es kommt wieder was dazwischen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jojo, so wie in dem Spiel mit Wien -> Schaus Dir einfach nochmal an, dann klapps heute Abend auch mit dem Kloppen der Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

was soll ich bloss die ganze zeit machen :x


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> jojo, so wie in dem Spiel mit Wien -> Schaus Dir einfach nochmal an, dann klapps heute Abend auch mit dem Kloppen der Mobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Frankfurt spielt wenigstens mit und stellt sich nicht mit 11 Mann hinten rein. Gehe ich jedenfalls von aus. Wir werden heute ganz anders auftreten da bin ich mir sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

ich hätte mal eine noobige frage :> was is eigentlich das höchstlevel bei Aion? xD 50 oder?^^ bin mir da nich so sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... hab mich da nich so mit befasst, also was das höchstlevel is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (20. September 2009)

so ma sehn was ich Heute noch so alles tun werde.
Auf jedenfall werde ich versuchen bis lvl10 zu kommen Heut Abend vielleicht auch nicht.
Ich lass mir Zeit wie gesagt in 5 Tagen sollte ich es locker aus dem Startgebeit raus schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

50 ist max Level bis jetzt. Wenn ich bedenke wie lange man dahin brauchen wird reicht das auch fürs erste. 

Ich werde mir so schnell wie möglich das Monopol auf Eisenerz usw holen. Dagobert Duck lässt grüssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Hmm, vllt. geh ich heut noch ins Kino, kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon riesig auf 21:00, ich hoffe diesmal läuft es so ZIEMLICH reibungslos ab.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmurder (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> was soll ich bloss die ganze zeit machen :x




13:30 Konferenz 2. Bundeslige
15:30 Eintrach : HSV
17:30 Konferenz 1. Bundesliga

...und das alles bei dem xtrem geilem Biergarten Wetter in eben einem Biergarten anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, ich bin dann ma das Rad fit machen und auffen Weg, bis heute Abend, man sieht sich InGame ;-)


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Hmm, vllt. geh ich heut noch ins Kino, kp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr cooler Avatar. Conker rules!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. September 2009)

*räusper*

EIN Thread zum unterhalten lassen wir euch... aber bitte übertreibt es nicht. Sinnloser Spam wird auch hier gelöscht/verwarnt.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Um diese Unterhaltung etwas an zu kurbeln. Was habt ihr im Spiel nachher vor? Ich level so schnell wie möglich auf Stufe 10 um aus dem Startgebiet zu kommen und dann gehe ich es gemütlich an.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> 50 ist max Level bis jetzt. Wenn ich bedenke wie lange man dahin brauchen wird reicht das auch fürs erste.
> 
> Ich werde mir so schnell wie möglich das Monopol auf Eisenerz usw holen. Dagobert Duck lässt grüssen.
> 
> ...



Dagobert hat aber kein Eisenerz gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seinen ersten penny hat er durch Schuheputzen verdient, danach hat er in Klondike Gold geschürft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Um diese Unterhlatung etwas an zu kurbeln. Was habt ihr im Spiel nachher vor? Ich level so schnell wie möglich auf Stufe 10 um aus dem Startgebiet zu kommen und dann gehe ich es gemütlich an.



paar mobs killen um die kampfgeräusche an zu hören dann 
entweder bis lvl 10 zocken
oder stimme ändern und dann bis lvl 10 zocken


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Dagobert hat aber kein Eisenerz gesammelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da kennt sich jemand aber gut aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> dank der charvorsauswahl müsste ncsoft nun auf den headstart gerüstet sein :x



guter witz

<- vorbesteller


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da kennt sich jemand aber gut aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist Allgemeinwissen xD


----------



## serius1607 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Um diese Unterhaltung etwas an zu kurbeln. Was habt ihr im Spiel nachher vor? Ich level so schnell wie möglich auf Stufe 10 um aus dem Startgebiet zu kommen und dann gehe ich es gemütlich an.


ich genau so!


----------



## Dragaron (20. September 2009)

Ich will mich ab 2100 Uhr einfach nur fazinieren lassen - mehr nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe es klappt alles nach wunsch.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Um diese Unterhaltung etwas an zu kurbeln. Was habt ihr im Spiel nachher vor? Ich level so schnell wie möglich auf Stufe 10 um aus dem Startgebiet zu kommen und dann gehe ich es gemütlich an.



Same here, habe in der Beta den Fehler gemacht, dass als ich Stufe 9 war, erstmal die Quests von der Anfangsinsel 
weiterzumachen, anstatt später mit Level 10 zurückzugehen und die dann zu machen um XP zu kriegen.

Naja jetzt hab ich dazu gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Conker rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.P.S: Wann kann man eigentlich die Vorbesteller+CE items seinen Charakteren hinzufügen, ist da schon was bekannt?


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Hauptsache wir werden nachher von Aionflamern verschont . Mir schwant böses.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Same here, habe in der Beta den Fehler gemacht, dass als ich Stufe 9 war, erstmal die Quests von der Anfangsinsel
> weiterzumachen, anstatt später mit Level 10 zurückzugehen und die dann zu machen um XP zu kriegen.
> 
> Naja jetzt hab ich dazu gelernt
> ...



Hast du dann die letzten XP nur gegrindet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> guter witz
> 
> <- vorbesteller



wieso witz sie wissen doch was auf sie um 21 uhr zu kommt


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

- ab 21uhr versuchen einzulogen (server OFF)
- 21:05 mir einen kaffe machen
- zurück lehnen und warten
- 21:06 im Forum amüsieren, wie die Topics waschen, weil die Server noch nicht ON sind


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Um diese Unterhaltung etwas an zu kurbeln. Was habt ihr im Spiel nachher vor? Ich level so schnell wie möglich auf Stufe 10 um aus dem Startgebiet zu kommen und dann gehe ich es gemütlich an.


Für 10 brauchst du etwa 2 1/2h *g*


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Für 10 brauchst du etwa 2 1/2h *g*



Du hast mich noch nie beim leveln gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich mir die ganzen Quests schon im englischen durchgelesen habe kann ich das überspringen und ich kenne alle Quests auswendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Werd gleich bisschen lernen, dann 1. Bundesliga gucken, dann SW:Episode 2 gucken, danach probieren einzuloggen, Level 10 machen, und entspannt schlafen gehen. :>


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Für 10 brauchst du etwa 2 1/2h *g*



Ich hoffs mal dass ich heute noch 10 werd xD krieger bis 10 bringen is nich so prickelnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Ist schleichender als die anderen, aber ging trotzdem recht fix. :>


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

ich glaub, wenn ich bei Damun verbei laufe, werde ich wieder schmutzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kleinen Pilze oder was da so rum hüpft^^ sind einfach noch geil^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Bin echt gespannt wie die mobs jetzt heissen. Hoffentlich haben die bessere Übersetzer als Blizzard. Der musste jetzt sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (20. September 2009)

stylez_p schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon wie ein Schnitzel auf heute Abend :-)
> Schade das der Start erst um 21 Uhr losgeht. Ne viel bessere Zeit wäre auch 18 Uhr gewesen.



18 Uhr wäre ne feine Sache gewesen. Dann hätte ich auch noch ein bißchen zocken können. Aber nöö, man(n) muß ja unbedingt um 22 Uhr auf Nachtschicht sein. Schöne Scheiße^^


----------



## RockMortin (20. September 2009)

Freu freu 
und teu teu teu dass der Stard gut leuft


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

RockMortin schrieb:


> Freu freu
> und teu teu teu dass der Stard gut leuft



Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix.


----------



## robsenq (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wieso witz sie wissen doch was auf sie um 21 uhr zu kommt



mhm, das wussten sie in den betas auch schon.
/e: Und jetzt sind es noch mehr.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

RockMortin schrieb:


> Freu freu
> und teu teu teu dass der Stard gut leuft




Die Server werden schon gut laufen,
nur der LoginServer macht mir Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Die Server werden schon gut laufen,
> nur der LoginServer macht mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vor dem brauchst du keine angst haben der geht früher in die knie als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> mhm, das wussten sie in den betas auch schon.



Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten soviele Probleme hatten weil sie so wie ich noch den NA client hatten. Gameguard war ja auch nicht ohne obwohl ich absolut keine Probleme mit dem tool hatte.

btw: Hab Aion jetzt 2 mal im launcher hoffe das führt nachher nicht zu Problemen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Die Server werden schon gut laufen,
> nur der LoginServer macht mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop so gehts mir auch, ich bin auf jeden fall ab 5 vor 21 uhr dort und punkt 21 uhr klick und wenns nicht geht gibts beef xD


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> vor dem brauchst du keine angst haben der geht früher in die knie als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab zeit,
ich hab viel zeit....

als ich letztes Jahr meinen Urlaub plannen musste,
wusste ich ja noch nix von AION^^. Aber ich hab
ne Woche jetzt ZEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns nicht heute wird, dann halt morgen.



Bahlti schrieb:


> Jop so gehts mir auch, ich bin auf jeden fall ab 5 vor 21 uhr dort und punkt 21 uhr klick und wenns nicht geht gibts beef xD



wenn da nicht gehen sollte,... hmm mal überlegen
- in den Kühlschrank krabbeln
- und auch ein Beef essen^^


----------



## travisbarker (20. September 2009)

Ich glaub meine Freundin ist schon bisschen genervt von mir....Aion hier, Aion da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die paar Stunden gehen auch schon irgendwie rum, solange muss sie das eben ertragen und dann gehts endlich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich auch sehr früh raus muss werd ich wohl auch nicht so lange zocken können, bis Lvl 10 sollte es aber reichen! Durch die Beat weiß man ja eh wie wo was ist von daher geht das ja recht fix!


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (20. September 2009)

hey ich habs mir heute erst bestellt kann ich dann aber trodzdem spielen wenns ankommt oder muss ich bis zum 25. warten? bin ja in dem sinne noch ein vorbesteller oder? ^^


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

BarrakNorgannon schrieb:


> hey ich habs mir heute erst bestellt kann ich dann aber trodzdem spielen wenns ankommt oder muss ich bis zum 25. warten? bin ja in dem sinne noch ein vorbesteller oder? ^^


ich hab mich gestern entschieden und es morgens online vorbestellt und gedownloadet und ich konnte mir gestern die charrs machen und heute höchst wahrscheinlich auch spielen, also ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich würde sagen ja


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Also wenn ich denn dann mal irgendwann im laufe des abends einloggen sollte, werde ich ganz gemütlich leveln. Nebenbei werd ich dann meinen Abbauskill pushen indem ich jede menge erze und pflanzen sammel. Wenn ich dann lvl 10 bin, gehts ab zu den Beruftrainern und dort erstmal gemütlich n bisl skillen.


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also wenn ich denn dann mal irgendwann im laufe des abends einloggen sollte, werde ich ganz gemütlich leveln. Nebenbei werd ich dann meinen Abbauskill pushen indem ich jede menge erze und pflanzen sammel. Wenn ich dann lvl 10 bin, gehts ab zu den Beruftrainern und dort erstmal gemütlich n bisl skillen.


das mit dem nebenbei abbauen wird wohl bei den tausenden spielern im stargebiet nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. du wirst nicht gerade viel bekommen ... also würde ich mal behaupten^^.


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> ich hab mich gestern entschieden und es morgens online vorbestellt und gedownloadet und ich konnte mir gestern die charrs machen und heute höchst wahrscheinlich auch spielen, also ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich würde sagen ja



hast du es etwa heut schon bekommen oder wieso schon chars erstellt? :S


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix.



LOOOOOOL ne besser ist das XD ist aber auch schon iwie sünde xD naja, was waren noch gleich die kiddy server? x)

hmm naja also was ich machen werde sobald ich ins game komme... mir erstmal alles angucken unso weil die OB konnte ich ja dank diesem kack "You Cannot Run Anymore Clients" nicht spielen^^

naja aber ich habs überlebt ist ja nicht so das das game morgen wieder dicht macht xD also habe ich alle zeit der welt mir das alles anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## leckaeis (20. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie das heute Abend ablaufen wird.

OB war ja ziemlich chatoisch, Namensreservierung ebenfalls. 
Aber ich bin optimistisch


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

ich habs ja online vorbestellt so das ich es direkt downloaden konnte, und gestern abend nach dem patchen und allem hab ich dann 2 charrs gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RockMortin (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix.






Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten soviele Probleme hatten weil sie so wie ich noch den NA client hatten. Gameguard war ja auch nicht ohne obwohl ich absolut keine Probleme mit dem tool hatte.
> 
> btw: Hab Aion jetzt 2 mal im launcher hoffe das führt nachher nicht zu Problemen.
> 
> ...



#1. So ist es und jedem sein ding

#2. Schon lange ge ändert dass es läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

#3. Sorry für schreibe fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie das heute Abend ablaufen wird.
> 
> OB war ja ziemlich chatoisch, Namensreservierung ebenfalls.
> Aber ich bin optimistisch



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir haben ja schließlich schon einiges überstanden q.q


----------



## Magmion (20. September 2009)

BarrakNorgannon schrieb:


> hey ich habs mir heute erst bestellt kann ich dann aber trodzdem spielen wenns ankommt oder muss ich bis zum 25. warten? bin ja in dem sinne noch ein vorbesteller oder? ^^


 wenn preorder key hast sollte es kein problem sein


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> ich habs ja online vorbestellt so das ich es direkt downloaden konnte, und gestern abend nach dem patchen und allem hab ich dann 2 charrs gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm habs bei amazon bestellt aber nichts von download gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Auch wenn es zur Open Beta und bei der Charaktererstellung genug Probleme gegeben hat,bin ich recht optimistisch das der Head Start einwandfrei funktioniert.
Denn ich komm immerhin bis zur Charakterauswahl und könnte mich dadurch auch schon einloggen,was aber wegen einer ''Sperre'' noch nicht möglich ist.

Und die Server sind auch schon die ganze Zeit Online

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/

Also hoffen wir mal das es keine canot run any more clients,und disconnects meldungen geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw bei Kromede kann man im Moment nur Elyos erstellen.
Bei allen anderen deutschen Server kann man im Moment Asmodier und Elyos erstellen


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

BarrakNorgannon schrieb:


> hmm habs bei amazon bestellt aber nichts von download gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm ja amazon keine ahnung aber mit dem online meine ich das ich keine cd bekomme sondern es nur downloaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs direkt auf der seite von ncsoft vorbestellt


----------



## Naschy (20. September 2009)

Noch bin ich ganz relaxed. Mal sehen wie das zur späteren Stunde aussieht.
Ich bin jetzt schon drauf gefasst noch eben auf die schnelle die restlichen Client-Fehler einiger Legionskollegen beheben zu müssen *lach*

Bis dahin einfach Kaffee trinken, Schnittchen futtern und schonmal die Cola und Schokolade neben den Rechner stapeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

BarrakNorgannon schrieb:


> hmm habs bei amazon bestellt aber nichts von download gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Amazon bekommst du nur den pre order key als email dann wirst du auf die NC Softseite weitergeleitet und da kannst du dann den client downloaden. Viel Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diomor (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> jo hoffe das es sogar früher anfängt so um 18 uhr!!!!!
> (Naja wünsche haben ist nicht verboten
> 
> 
> ...




also wirklich =O ich bin auch EX WoWler (gut spiele schon ne etwas längere Zeit nid mehr) ^.^

hoffentlich wird der Chat nicht in manchen Zonen wie der XR Chat enden -.-

ich freu mich auchshcon wahnsinnig auf Heut abend, nur leider vergeht die Zeit nie so richtig wenn man auf etwas wartet XD

Hoffe man sieht sich heute um 21:00 auf Thor

Dio : D


----------



## Keupi (20. September 2009)

Ich will sofort !!! Hoffentlich ist nicht so megalaggy - wenn man mal die User durchrechnet kommen einem die schlimmsten Befürchtungen in den Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (20. September 2009)

BarrakNorgannon schrieb:


> hmm habs bei amazon bestellt aber nichts von download gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast eine email bekommen in der ist dein Vorbesteller key und ein link zum erstellen deines Accounts sowie zum downloaden des Clients.
Die Spieldvd (oder cds ka) bekommst du dann noch rechtzeitig zum EU Start zugeschickt, dein Vorbestellerkey wird zudem noch über den start hinaus gültig sein, falls die Lieferung verspätungen haben sollte. Wurde aber meines wissens schon mehrfach im forum erwähnt.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Hey Leute, dringende Frage, hier: 
http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/ausrusten...nstanden-1.html

steht, dass man bei der Account verwaltung die Pre-order + die Ce Items manuell hinzufügen muss.
Nun geht das bei mir leider nicht, wann wird das denn freigeschaltet??


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Hey Leute, dringende Frage, hier:
> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/ausrusten...nstanden-1.html
> 
> steht, dass man bei der Account verwaltung die Pre-order + die Ce Items manuell hinzufügen muss.
> Nun geht das bei mir leider nicht, wann wird das denn freigeschaltet??



Dauert noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Magmion (20. September 2009)

demnächst


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

soweit ich weiß hat amboss gesagt das dies erst am 25ten möglich sein wird


----------



## Jelly (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Hey Leute, dringende Frage, hier:
> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/ausrusten...nstanden-1.html
> 
> steht, dass man bei der Account verwaltung die Pre-order + die Ce Items manuell hinzufügen muss.
> Nun geht das bei mir leider nicht, wann wird das denn freigeschaltet??


[/u]Es tut uns aufrichtig leid aber wir werden nicht in der Lage sein, die digitalen ingame-Gegenstände wie versprochen während des Vorsprungsprogramms zu verteilen. Die digitalen ingame-Gegenstände werden ab dem Tag der Veröffentlichung von Aion&#8482; in ihrer Region verfügbar sein. 

So stehts im NCstore


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bringt ja Schwarzwolken-Hut (Verstärkt HP, MP, Magiewiderstand und Ausweichen) und
Uralter Ring des Windes wahrscheinlich nix mehr, weil man dann schon zu high level ist,
ich hoffe mal, dass die das für level 25-30 machen, dann hat man wenigstens noch was davon


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sollen angeblich für Level über 20 sein so stand es jedenfalls hier mehrfach im Forum allerdings ohne Quellenangabe.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Dann bringt ja Schwarzwolken-Hut (Verstärkt HP, MP, Magiewiderstand und Ausweichen) und
> Uralter Ring des Windes wahrscheinlich nix mehr, weil man dann schon zu high level ist,
> ich hoffe mal, dass die das für level 25-30 machen, dann hat man wenigstens noch was davon



Wer sagt denn, dass die Items nur was für Low-lvl ist?
Der 20%-EXP-Schub z.B. macht sogar erst auf höherem Level sinn.


----------



## Jelly (20. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die Items nur was für Low-lvl ist?
> Der 20%-EXP-Schub z.B. macht sogar erst auf höherem Level sinn.


    * Schwarzwolken-Flügel (+40 Sekunden längere Flugzeit; verfügbar auf Stufe 30)
    * Schwarzwolken-Ohrring (+72 TP und 72 MP; verfügbar auf Stufe 20)
    * Spezieller Charaktertitel ("Siedler von Aion™") mit Attributsteigerung
    * Möglichkeit zum Färben (Kräftiges Violett) von zehn Ingame-Gegenständen
    * Zwei zusätzliche Charakter-Emotes (Aion™-Boogie und Hip Hop)

bei den preorder items steht nix dabei


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Wie blendet man eig das Interface aus?Muss nämlich wissen für Screens machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

f11 oder f12


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Glaube das war F12.


----------



## Jelly (20. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Wie blendet man eig das Interface aus?Muss nämlich wissen für Screens machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war glaub f12


----------



## Shataar (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> P.P.S: Wann kann man eigentlich die Vorbesteller+CE items seinen Charakteren hinzufügen, ist da schon was bekannt?



also soviel ich mitbekommen habe kann man die ce items erst am 25. verwenden


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

so so meine lieben x)

bis zum headstart sind es nur noch genau 6 Stunden und 24 Minuten

manno man dauert das noch lange...


----------



## AemJaY (20. September 2009)

Ausblenden des GUIs ist defintiv F12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na werd Heut Abend wohl noch ins Kino gehn. Wies ausschaut werd ich Heut vielleicht doch ned Zocken.
Aber Morgen bestimmt.
Und mit nem Heiler ist man ja ziemlich Fix durch das Start gebiet.


----------



## travisbarker (20. September 2009)

Jop, mit F12 blendest du das Interface aus.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Jop, mit F12 blendest du das Interface aus.



Alternativ geht auch alt +f4 ^^


----------



## Demitrie (20. September 2009)

ik feu mich schon so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd nacher noch ne runde heiern gehen um fit für heute nacht zu sein .
Mal ne frage neben bei hab ich das geträumt oder kann man sogar ingame videos machen ohne zusatz programm ?


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ik feu mich schon so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Videos gesehen die mit fraps gedreht wurden.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ik feu mich schon so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geträumt oder was falsches geraucht und die falschen Pillen genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (20. September 2009)

weder noch ich bin grade selbst drauf gekommen Oo  bei AoC war es so :-/
Also eher das falsche gespielt ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Man das warten nervt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Man das warten nervt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach kommt - wir haben so lange auf Aion gewartet, da können uns die paar Stunden auch nichts mehr anhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayumi94 (20. September 2009)

Leute wenn ihr euch vornehmt den headstart jetzt direkt so durchzusuchten bringt euch das gar nix ^^

Man sollte sich den fun gemütlich aufteilen, man hat alle Zeit der Welt..

Vermutlich wird das heute Abend sowieso Loginprobs geben ohne Ende..


----------



## Forc (20. September 2009)

wie wird das eig sein mit den verschieden instanzierten startgebieten?? bzw wie kann man zwischen denen wechseln? die wollten sie ja einführen für den anfang wegen des hohen ansturms.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Ach kommt - wir haben so lange auf Aion gewartet, da können uns die paar Stunden auch nichts mehr anhaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte HSV - Frankfurt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muchmoe (20. September 2009)

ahoi zusammen,

hmm hatte am ersten beta-wochenende und in der openbeta aion gespielt, und wenn man sich das alles durchliest kriegt man doppelt bock drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

angenommen heute bei amazon bestellt, wann wird der key kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
den us-client hab ich drauf, aber den deutschen zu laden ist ja das geringste problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ajo habs irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass man nun wenn man beide maustasten drückt der char rennt, anstatt die kamera zu bewegen, stimmts?


gruß


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Forc schrieb:


> wie wird das eig sein mit den verschieden instanzierten startgebieten?? bzw wie kann man zwischen denen wechseln? die wollten sie ja einführen für den anfang wegen des hohen ansturms.


Es gibt 10 Channels zwischen denen du frei wählen kannst


----------



## Forc (20. September 2009)

@ seymour09 
wo wird man das wechseln können? oben an der mini map oder so?


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Forc schrieb:


> @ seymour09
> wo wird man das wechseln können? oben an der mini map oder so?



Dafür hatte ich in der OB ein Makro.

Also du gehst auf Menu-Support-Channel wechseln tada so einfach geht das.

*notetomyself* Makro wieder erstellen. Poppy nicht vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Forc schrieb:


> @ seymour09
> wo wird man das wechseln können? oben an der mini map oder so?




Im Ingame-Menü unter Support und dann "Change Channel"


----------



## Devisionbell (20. September 2009)

ich schau jetz erstmal die neue aion show, dann hab ich schon wieder 15min rum bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

um 5 wird nochmal gepennt
Um 9 gehn die Server on und dann wird durchgemacht auch wenn die Arbeit morgen höllisch sein wird, Abendschule wird dann nochmal heftig aber das ist mir egaaaaal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr nerdig^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> ich schau jetz erstmal die neue aion show, dann hab ich schon wieder 15min rum bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verpasst nix und der Typ neben Imke benutzt dauernd falsche Wörter. Aktionshaus ist immer noch mein Favorit. /facepalm


----------



## Devisionbell (20. September 2009)

ja was mit dargrimm da los war würd ich gerne wissen, "aktionshaus" ist schon sehr funny =)


----------



## jeef (20. September 2009)

Ich hab atm kein Geld über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss noch bis mitte Oktober warten grrrr

aber wünsch allen anderen viel Spaß... und macht die Server nicht kaputt^^


----------



## Düstermond (20. September 2009)

Ich bin erst gegen halb 12 heute Nacht zu Hause. Hoffe, dass die Server dann schon gehen. *fg*


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

Muss ich mir eig heute schon ne Predpaid Karte kaufen?
Oder hab ichn gratis Monat dank vorbsteller?
Nicht das ich mich einloggen will und es steht das ich zahlen muss


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Muss ich mir eig heute schon ne Predpaid Karte kaufen?
> Oder hab ichn gratis Monat dank vorbsteller?
> Nicht das ich mich einloggen will und es steht das ich zahlen muss




Ich kann bei mir noch nichts angeben was Zahlungsmöglichkeiten angeht also hoffe doch nicht.

PS: Ist die pre order von Amazon.


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

bei mir musste ich irgendwie was auswählen da stand der gratis monat nicht also hab ich mir erstmal 3 monate gekauft um sicher zu gehen^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Muss ich mir eig heute schon ne Predpaid Karte kaufen?
> Oder hab ichn gratis Monat dank vorbsteller?
> Nicht das ich mich einloggen will und es steht das ich zahlen muss



in der regel ist es bei jedem kostenpflichtigen mmo so, dass man mit dem kauf einen gratismonat bekommt..wäre ja sonst sinnfrei. von heute bis zum 25. spielst du komplett gratis und ab dem 25. beginnt dann dein gratismonat mit der keyeingabe


----------



## Devisionbell (20. September 2009)

also die leute, die die digitale dl version aus dem ncstore habem, haben unter "nächster fälliger zahlungstermin: 1.November" stehen, musste beim hinzufügen des serial keys zu meinem ncsoft masteraccount eine zahlungsmöglichkeit angeben, dann wurden der gratis monat hinzugefügt.

denke mal bei den leuten die bis jetzt nur eine prepaid karte haben, das hinzufügen einer zahlungsart fürs abo auch erst ansteht, wenn der serial code hinzugefügt wird, ergo am 25.09. bis dahin könnt ihr ja als vorbesteller eh die 5 tage zocken

wenn ihr den serial key dann am 25. aktiviert müsst ihr aber eine zahlungsart angeben um den gratis monat zu erhalten, steht zumindest bei der info zu aion im ncsoft store

gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> in der regel ist es bei jedem kostenpflichtigen mmo so, dass man mit dem kauf einen gratismonat bekommt..wäre ja sonst sinnfrei. von heute bis zum 25. spielst du komplett gratis und ab dem 25. beginnt dann dein gratismonat mit der keyeingabe



Nice, danke.
Ich denke du hast es auch bei Amazon bestellt oder?
Und wie ist das eigentlich mit den Spiel alleine, bekomme ich das nachgeschickt? Den key hab ich ja schon für die Charakterauswahl eingeben müssen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Nice, danke.
> Ich denke du hast es auch bei Amazon bestellt oder?
> Und wie ist das eigentlich mit den Spiel alleine, bekomme ich das nachgeschickt? Den key hab ich ja schon für die Charakterauswahl eingeben müssen.



du bekommst das zugeschickt und musst den ACC dann upgraden auf vollversion. im moment ist er ja noch preorder.


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Wo kann man in der acc verwaltung denn nachschauen wann man eine neue gametimecard benötigt?


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Wo kann man in der acc verwaltung denn nachschauen wann man eine neue gametimecard benötigt?




denk doch mal selber nach !
Zahlungsmethode erscheint ERST wenn du den FinalKey eingeben hast.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Wo kann man in der acc verwaltung denn nachschauen wann man eine neue gametimecard benötigt?



hier


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

So, ihr seid erst bei der 9ten Seite gibt mal gas hier!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> So, ihr seid erst bei der 9ten Seite gibt mal gas hier!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es soll ja threads geben wo konstruktiv diskutiert wird und nicht nur gespammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> es soll ja threads geben wo konstruktiv diskutiert wird und nicht nur gespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehrlich?? Wusst ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> es soll ja threads geben wo konstruktiv diskutiert wird und nicht nur gespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achja? Halte ich glatt für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Healor (20. September 2009)

So ein Mist jetzt will meine Freundin heute um 20 Uhr vorbeischaun und ich hab natürlich zugesagt, nett wie ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dann halt morgen loszocken


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

konstruktiv Diskutieren kannst aufm Parteitag der jungen CDU, aber nich im Buffed Aion Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> So ein Mist jetzt will meine Freundin heute um 20 Uhr vorbeischaun und ich hab natürlich zugesagt, nett wie ich bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schäm dich ich bin enttäuscht von dir, wie kannst du nur dein Aion ausenvorstehen lassen für deine "Freundin"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



RogueS schrieb:


> konstruktiv Diskutieren kannst aufm Parteitag der jungen CDU, aber nich im Buffed Aion Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee da kannst du auch nicht konstruktiv Diskutieren, musst immer denken, die wollen alle nur dein Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nee da kannst du auch nicht konstruktiv Diskutieren, musst immer denken, die wollen alle nur dein Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... und deine Daten.


----------



## alene85 (20. September 2009)

Ich könnte direkt heuelen vor freude das es heute los geht ^^ Mich juckt es schon in den Fingern, last es endlich 21 Uhr werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

Aberon schrieb:


> ... und deine Daten.



Stimmt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Soll keine Werbung sein, die ist ja hier nicht erlaubt, aber das Plakat ist lustig, auch wenn es das Thema leider nicht ist.


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Danke für die hilfe...


----------



## Aberon (20. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind die einzigen Wahlplakate hier in der Gegend, die mir gefallen und jedes mal ein Schmunzeln aufs Gesicht zaubern.


----------



## nocciolanuss (20. September 2009)

ahh nur noch 4h 35 min ahh dann gehts looooos !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber woll beschissen die beiden mit denen ich zocken will können erst ab morgen abend zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Schäm dich ich bin enttäuscht von dir, wie kannst du nur dein Aion ausenvorstehen lassen für deine "Freundin"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man muss halt prioritäten setzen. RL Raid auf Freundin oder Aion... hhmmmm *grübel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Man muss halt prioritäten setzen. RL Raid auf Freundin oder Aion... hhmmmm *grübel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* ok hier machn wir besser nen "cut" Ich will garnich fragen wie groß der "Raid" ist...


----------



## Aberon (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Man muss halt prioritäten setzen. RL Raid auf Freundin oder Aion... hhmmmm *grübel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann lieber die Freundin legen xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Man muss halt prioritäten setzen. RL Raid auf Freundin oder Aion... hhmmmm *grübel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Beides gleichzeitig. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> *hust* ok hier machn wir besser nen "cut" Ich will garnich fragen wie groß der "Raid" ist...



Soo >.< groß, aber mit Hut!


----------



## nocciolanuss (20. September 2009)

Was meint ihr denn wann die ersten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lvl 50 sin ??


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

nocciolanuss schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn wann die ersten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ka, ich schätze in 13-16Tagen ab Heute.


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

nocciolanuss schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn wann die ersten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In vieleicht 3 Wochen, wenn sie viel zocken, normalspieler mit Abends vieleicht 3 Stunden werden ein paar Moante beschäftigt sein.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (20. September 2009)

nocciolanuss schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn wann die ersten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



7 tage durch zocken ;D


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

am 30. sind die ersten 50, gibt immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 s unter uns


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> 7 tage durch zocken ;D



Eher unwarscheinlich, es werden mehr als 7 Ingametage bis 50 benötigt. Und niemand zockt 7 Tage durch, da helfen auch keine Aufputschmittel.


----------



## nocciolanuss (20. September 2009)

> normalspieler mit Abends vieleicht 3 Stunden werden ein paar Moante beschäftigt sein.


dann werd ich ja noch was vor mir haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betoni (20. September 2009)

bin auf 21 uhr gespannt wie ein schlüpfergummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> bin auf 21 uhr gespannt wie ein schlüpfergummi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vor allem auf die Threads, die um 21:03 Uhr erscheinen, mit Titeln wie "Fu Aion, komm nicht rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## nocciolanuss (20. September 2009)

> Vor allem auf die Threads, die um 21:03 Uhr erscheinen, mit Titeln wie "Fu Aion, komm nicht rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


ja da wirds wieder 10000 geben xD


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

ui mein thread hat schon 10 seiten wie geil xD 

oh man das ist gleich grad mal 17 uhr  naja ok dan sind es ja nur noch 3 std q.q + verzögerung weil iwas schief laufen wird^^


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> ui mein thread hat schon 10 seiten wie geil xD
> 
> oh man das ist gleich grad mal 17 uhr  naja ok dan sind es ja nur noch 3 std q.q + verzögerung weil iwas schief laufen wird^^



4 Stunden


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

www.aiononline.com ist offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja sie wollen ja die Seite neumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

In WoW war es auch dank einen Bug möglich von lvl 1-80 in nur 3 tage oder was das war. Bitte korigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Und die 50 lvl kA, Freaks gibts immer und somit denk ich auch das wir am Ende des Monats schon den ersten Highlvl Char erleben drüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. naja wers nötig hat ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokex (20. September 2009)

hehe yo das game wird richtig spass machen denke ich mal besonders im PvP


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Jo sicher wird PvP der Ausschlaggebende Punkt in Aion sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein deswegen weil PvPvE SPieler zusammen spielen müssen um an verschiedene Raidcontes teilnehmen zu dürfen ..... ( tolles deutsch :O )

Wird sicher abgehen und Fun machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

Ich hab mal ein paar fragen:
chars sind erstellt
in meinem aion launcher wird angezeigt Lokaleversion: 1.5.0.6 , Serverversion: 1.5.0.6
in der ncsoft accountverwaltung steht unter spieltyp "preorder"

-> kann ich mich nun guten gewissens pennen legen und noch ein bisschen schlaftanken für den start heute abend um 9 uhr? osder habe ich noch irgendwas übersehen was mich am spielen hindert heute abend? brauch ich noch einen patch? muss ich noch irgendwo nen code eingeben? in den letzten tagen war ist da soviel druter und drüber gegangen dass ich einfach nochmal nachfrage um auf nummer sicher zugehen.

Mfg,
Magaroth


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> 4 Stunden



*räusper* scheisse ist das peinlich xD sry^^ 4 std. mein ich ja xP xD

MfG


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar fragen:
> chars sind erstellt
> in meinem aion launcher wird angezeigt Lokaleversion: 1.5.0.6 , Serverversion: 1.5.0.6
> in der ncsoft accountverwaltung steht unter spieltyp "preorder"
> ...



Eigendlich müsste alles bei dir Fertig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außer heute um 21 Uhr oder früher kommt noch ein Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den sie nicht drauf bekommen usw...


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Oh doch 7 Tage durchzocken ist möglich,wenn man 2 Kumpels hat die dir deinen Account leveln,so biste Nonstop on und levelst levelst levelst...
Allerdings wer tut sich das an


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> In WoW war es auch dank einen Bug möglich von lvl 1-80 in nur 3 tage oder was das war. Bitte korigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
> 
> Und die 50 lvl kA, Freaks gibts immer und somit denk ich auch das wir am Ende des Monats schon den ersten Highlvl Char erleben drüfen
> 
> ...



Dafür brauchte man aber auch 4 high Level Chars die einen porten bei Bomben helfen usw. Wird wohl in Aion schwer möglich sein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Oh doch 7 Tage durchzocken ist möglich,wenn man 2 Kumpels hat die dir deinen Account leveln,so biste Nonstop on und levelst levelst levelst...
> Allerdings wer tut sich das an



*koffeintabletten hüpstel hüstel räusper räusper* ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Oh doch 7 Tage durchzocken ist möglich,wenn man 2 Kumpels hat die dir deinen Account leveln,so biste Nonstop on und levelst levelst levelst...
> Allerdings wer tut sich das an



Also ich würde es nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

@ Magaroth.Thrall

Leg dich Pennen ^^
alles iO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es se iden du hast die Ingame Items noch nicht. Dazu schau am besten im Forum da is irgendwo nen Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 und bis heute abend xD


Edit:

@ Perfectenemy

Schon richtig. Aber ich glaube dennoch dran. Tuen sich eben 4 Gamer zusammen und zocken gemeinsam hoch, allerdings nicht in einer Gruppe... aber wobei ... in Aion bekommt man ja sogar für getakte mobs ep oder ?
Dann is die idee auf wieder Müll ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> *koffeintabletten hüpstel hüstel räusper räusper* ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gleich 10 aufeinmal wenn du ein MANN BIST!!!!!
( Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen tragen sie ihren Arzt, zu ihren Apotheker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## schu (20. September 2009)

aion startet seit heute bei mir nimmer hat wer ne lösung dafür?


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

*auf die Uhr starr*


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *auf die Uhr starr*



*Mit auf deine Uhr starr*


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> *Mit auf deine Uhr starr*



*Auch mit starr und nervös mit Fuss klopf*


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> *Auch mit starr und nervös mit Fuss klopf*



Der, der mir die beste Ablenkung bis 21 Uhr geben kann bekommtn Keks!


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

Das mit dem Vorschlafen hat nicht so geklappt wie ich gehofft hatte...
Mehr als 1h 20min war nicht drin -.-
Naja egal, mit Kaffee geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorschlafen hat nicht so geklappt wie ich gehofft hatte...
> Mehr als 1h 20min war nicht drin -.-
> Naja egal, mit Kaffee geht alles
> 
> ...



Bei mir warens auch nur 2 Stunden....


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

schu schrieb:


> aion startet seit heute bei mir nimmer hat wer ne lösung dafür?




Mit den Informationen wird dir niemand eine Lösung geben können.
Aber vllt. schaust du mal in den zig Threads nach, die die Probleme mit dem Starten von Aion thematisieren.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Bei mir warens auch nur 2 Stunden....



wer braucht schon schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne, für mich ist eh spätestens um 24 uhr schicht im schacht, morgen wieder arbeit =(


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

So ein mist! Muss ab 03:00 uhr heute Nacht weg und darf wohl morgen meinen ganzen Tag vertrödeln..... Das leben ist ungerecht.^^


----------



## Geige (20. September 2009)

Man ihr glücklichen mein Aion lädt sich immer noch runter x.X

Wie weit gedenckt ihr heute noch so im schnitt zu Spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Seltsam schrieb:


> So ein mist! Muss ab 03:00 uhr heute Nacht weg und darf wohl morgen meinen ganzen Tag vertrödeln..... Das leben ist ungerecht.^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute nacht durch morgen durch übermorgen durch^^
und wehrenddessen des Lied 3 Tage Wach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNNBXd0CPdk
(zwar nit meine Musikrichtung aber Lied ist Geil)


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Der, der mir die beste Ablenkung bis 21 Uhr geben kann bekommtn Keks!



Sex,Drugs und Rock´n Roll Nicht zwingend in dieser Reihenfolge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Sex,Drugs und Rock´n Roll Nicht zwingend in dieser Reihenfolge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD nice xD

Naja, i-was andres anzocken? oder schlafen?


----------



## todielfi (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dafür brauchte man aber auch 4 high Level Chars die einen porten bei Bomben helfen usw. Wird wohl in Aion schwer möglich sein.



nööööö das war nen dot log der die ganze zeit nen priester hinter sich laufen gehabt hat der ihn gehealt hat (ohne gruppe) ich sage dazu nur: süchtig, kein leben, dummer priester......
ob das auch in aion geht wird sich ja zeigen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sorry falls das schon einer geschrieben hat aber hatte kb jetz alle seiten durch zu lesen...


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

Nur noch 

*3 Stunden 32 Minuten *

Naja heute nicht lange zocken aber hoffe ich werd diese woche lvl 20 also bis Sonntag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl das heute um 21 uhr wieder was scheif geht genau wie Gestern O_O


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> nööööö das war nen dot log der die ganze zeit nen priester hinter sich laufen gehabt hat der ihn gehealt hat (ohne gruppe) ich sage dazu nur: süchtig, kein leben, dummer priester......
> ob das auch in aion geht wird sich ja zeigen....
> 
> 
> ...



Der Priester muss aber auch i-wie LvLn, nen lvl 5er healer in 40er zone bringt garnix
@DaaVee du meinen vorgestern


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!EINSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mir hat das kack windows systemwiderherstellungstool aion gelöscht und jetzt darf ichs nochmal runterladen und es geht nicht xD scheisse!!!!!!!

naja egal heute abend erstmal ins kino und dann schön bis früh morgens gamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Der Priester muss aber auch i-wie LvLn, nen lvl 5er healer in 40er zone bringt garnix
> @DaaVee du meinen vorgestern



Jap, ausser er ist schon höherlvlig und heilt den ^^


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

Was meint ihr mit Items vergeben? Kann man das jetzt schon machen?

/Edit: Was is nu los? Meine Forenseite wird nun als Liste angezeigt anstat das alle Beiträger unterinander stehen.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Der Priester muss aber auch i-wie LvLn, nen lvl 5er healer in 40er zone bringt garnix
> @DaaVee du meinen vorgestern


Upps Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@*maselevic tja sowas nennt man pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Items vergeben? Kann man das jetzt schon machen?


Erst ab dem 25.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!EINSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mir hat das kack windows systemwiderherstellungstool aion gelöscht und jetzt darf ichs nochmal runterladen und es geht nicht xD scheisse!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Warum machste auch sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Jap , ausser er ist höherlvlig und heilt den^^



glaub ich hab was überlesen, aber niemand wird glecih bei aion höherlvlig sein als du o.o


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

Seltsam schrieb:


> /Edit: Was is nu los? Meine Forenseite wird nun als Liste angezeigt anstat das alle Beiträger unterinander stehen.


Das Problem hab ich schon seit 1-2 Monaten... bisher hab ich mich noch nicht drüber schlau gemacht, aber wär schon schön wenn man das ändern könnte


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> glaub ich hab was überlesen, aber niemand wird glecih bei aion höherlvlig sein als du o.o



War jetz allgemein bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab dem 25 würds zB gehen, da gibts dann bst schon 20-25 lvlige


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

> @DaaVee du meinen vorgestern


Das war so ein Stress ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr Wann das war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warum machste auch sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine ahnung mir war langweilig und ich wollte mal ein paar funktionen von windows ausprobieren xD

ne spass bei seite mein pc hat nicht richtig funktioniert ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich schon seit 1-2 Monaten... bisher hab ich mich noch nicht drüber schlau gemacht, aber wär schon schön wenn man das ändern könnte



Darüber schwirrt hier irgendwo ein thread in den Weiten des Forums rum. Müsst mal suchen.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> keine ahnung mir war langweilig und ich wollte mal ein paar funktionen von windows ausprobieren xD
> 
> ne spass bei seite mein pc hat nicht richtig funktioniert ^^



Dein PC streikt? Nicht gut beim Aion headstart tZ,


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Wie mir grad auffällt dass ich noch nen BetaCode zu vergeben hät...
Hm mal sehn was ich mit dem mach :>


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Dein PC streikt? Nicht gut beim Aion headstart tZ,



Jap, gottseidank hab ich nen ganz neuen seit donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Dein PC streikt? Nicht gut beim Aion headstart tZ,


ne der pc geht wider problemlos aber aion ist nicht mehr drauf und die aion seite geht im mom nicht bei mir nicht und über den launcher kann ichs nicht runterladen XD

gibts ne möglichkeit das game sonst irgendwo runterzuladen ? ftp server oder so


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ geht nicht mehr oO


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ geht nicht mehr oO



Die arbeiten an den Seiten.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> ne der pc geht wider problemlos aber aion ist nicht mehr drauf und die aion seite geht im mom nicht bei mir nicht und über den launcher kann ichs nicht runterladen XD
> 
> gibts ne möglichkeit das game sonst irgendwo runterzuladen ? ftp server oder so



fileplanet, torrent, gamershell oder extremeplayers


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

aiononline geht grad generell seit min. 30-60 Minuten nicht mehr


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Kannst es von anderen Seiten runterladen Torrent, Fileplanet undso musst bissl Goog(e)ln
hoffe nur das ich auf Maxquality spielen kann ohne Laggs im Abyss oder 1000v1000 schlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wird aber glaub ich nicht mit meiner GTS 250 klappen
(Mal ehrlich was arbeiten die an der seite, die sollen an den Servern arbeiten das die um 21 uhr 100%ig klappen)


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

hmm kann mir vllt mal einer n paar details erzählen die es so gibt in Aion , wie gesagt die beta konnte ich dank eines problems nicht zocken aber ich habe im video schon gesehen

das die spieler oder man selbst wen es regnet n blatt übern kopf haben xD

was gibt es den noch so für tolle details? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> hmm kann mir vllt mal einer n paar details erzählen die es so gibt in Aion , wie gesagt die beta konnte ich dank eines problems nicht zocken aber ich habe im video schon gesehen
> 
> das die spieler oder man selbst wen es regnet n blatt übern kopf haben xD
> 
> ...



das übliche halt, wenn man im wasser ist machen die i-was mit der hand, und so und beim sterben kommen geil die Flügel raus und beschützen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und noch viel mehr(hoffentlich) war auch nicht auf der Beta
Noch geiles Detail ist Michael Jackson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9STbPLjzkI


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> aiononline geht grad generell seit min. 30-60 Minuten nicht mehr



vielleicht spielen sie die angekündigten features auf


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> vielleicht spielen sie die angekündigten features auf


Oder haben sich aufs Ohr gelegt um ab 21 Uhr fit zu sein (;


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Ich glaub die baun auf der Aion Seite immoment die Neuen Feature ein und verändern diese... (Wenn ich nur noch den Twitter Link vom Community Manager hätte)


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

xXJohnnyXx schrieb:


> Ich glaub die baun auf der Aion Seite immoment die Neuen Feature ein und verändern diese... (Wenn ich nur noch den Twitter Link vom Community Manager hätte)



http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
das macht dann 5 Kekse


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Können die Chars jetzt eigentlich schwimmen oder war das nie vorgesehen?


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

Ebend die Chars gelöscht und neue erstellt. Was man alles macht wenn man wartet.^^


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Lol. bei mir funzt die Seite :confused:


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
> das macht dann 5 Kekse


 *4 Kekse geb* Sry hab nur 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

> wenn man im wasser ist machen die i-was mit der hand


Der mann fängt ein fisch , die Frau spielt mit de Wasser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja sonst halt üblische emotes 
ne Wolke kommt auf (Schlaf Emote ) und dein char legt sich drauf etc ..

Wass ganz nice ist , sind Die FertigkeitsEffekte zb. beim Gladiator


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Können die Chars jetzt eigentlich schwimmen oder war das nie vorgesehen?



glaub nicht, was passiert wenn man ins wasser geht?


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss 

edit:
 oh man ,seid ihr schnell... man liest etwas, will antworten,... schwups eine seite weiter :/


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

xXJohnnyXx schrieb:


> *4 Kekse geb* Sry hab nur 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hrrhrr Abzocker!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

> glaub nicht, was passiert wenn man ins wasser geht?



bei der beta haben die wenn zu tief ins Wasser geht Schaden bekommen


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> glaub nicht, was passiert wenn man ins wasser geht?



dmg tickt dich runter^^ auf jeden fall wars in der beta so, aber nur wenn du ganz unter wasser warst also bis ca, zu den schultern kannste rein


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Ist dann glaube ich so wie bei Guild Wars man kann einfach nicht drauf oder es gibt kein Tiefes Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : über mir war schlauer -.-


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> glaub nicht, was passiert wenn man ins wasser geht?



Keine Ahnung hatte Angst das rauszufinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man konnte nicht schwimmen in der CB und OB.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

xXJohnnyXx schrieb:


> Ist dann glaube ich so wie bei Guild Wars man kann einfach nicht drauf oder es gibt kein Tiefes Wasser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein du kannst schon rein nur irgendwann stirbst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Achso okay war halt bei der CB und OB nit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Nein du kannst schon rein nur irgendwann stirbst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagen wir mal das gelände beim wasser wird tiefer, geht er dann aufn boden?? oder schwimmt er?
wenn er schwimmt und dann stirbt k, aber wenn er aufn boden geht dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann werd ich mal imwasser fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT
Achja habt ihr den schon gesehen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg6UWtEvnqk


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> sagen wir mal das gelände beim wasser wird tiefer, geht er dann aufn boden?? oder schwimmt er?
> wenn er schwimmt und dann stirbt k, aber wenn er aufn boden geht dann
> 
> 
> ...



Wie meinst du das ? Wenn er stirbt wird er wohl nach oben kommen oder wie ist das so ? Bin ja noch nie im Wasser gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> sagen wir mal das gelände beim wasser wird tiefer, geht er dann aufn boden?? oder schwimmt er?
> wenn er schwimmt und dann stirbt k, aber wenn er aufn boden geht dann
> 
> 
> ...



weiss nicht soweit bin ich nicht rein^^ aber ich glaub er ist unter wasser gegangen. musste heute mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aber wenn er aufn boden geht dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das tut er..er geht aufm boden


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> weiss nicht soweit bin ich nicht rein^^ aber ich glaub er ist unter wasser gegangen. musste heute mal ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht grad sehr stylevoll wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, wer schon witzig von vollweit oben runter ins wasser das noch mitn Zusatzplatscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorbando (20. September 2009)

Zum "schwimmen":

Der Char ist unfähig zu schwimmen. Er bleibt auf dem Boden und läuft dann unter Wasser weiter. Dabei bekommt man regelmässig Schaden. Schwimmen (wie bei WoW) ist in Aion z.Z. nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> genau das tut er..er geht aufm boden



Muscheln suchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

juhu ich hab mehr glück als verstand xD

ich hatte den client noch aufm pc muss nur nochmal neu instalieren und patchen juhu ^^


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Ich meine aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sie das bald mit dem Schwimmen einfügen wollen.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> juhu ich hab mehr glück als verstand xD
> 
> ich hatte den client noch aufm pc muss nur nochmal neu instalieren und patchen juhu ^^



Gratuliere


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Dorbando schrieb:


> Zum "schwimmen":
> 
> Der Char ist unfähig zu schwimmen. Er bleibt auf dem Boden und läuft dann unter Wasser weiter. Dabei bekommt man regelmässig Schaden. Schwimmen (wie bei WoW) ist in Aion z.Z. nicht vorgesehen.



Naja dann wäre es so, wie WoW nur das man Fliegen kann und noch ein paar andere Sachen anders wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> juhu ich hab mehr glück als verstand xD
> 
> ich hatte den client noch aufm pc muss nur nochmal neu instalieren und patchen juhu ^^



GRZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

3 Stunden. Gucke mir gerade die Tore aus dem Freauen EM Finale an. Es soll endlich los gehen!


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> juhu ich hab mehr glück als verstand xD
> 
> ich hatte den client noch aufm pc muss nur nochmal neu instalieren und patchen juhu ^^



Willst du einen Keks ?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Muscheln suchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so in etwa..ich glaub eher er sucht meerjungfrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich gucke gerade Bundesliga Konferenz und danach noch Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Ich guck jetz Scrubs, nur kenn leider alle folgen schon...


----------



## Rem (20. September 2009)

man ey, immer noch 3h :/

Wohnung ist geputzt, Wäsche ist gewaschen, Essen ist gemacht, Simpsons Folge von letzter Woche angekieckt...und nu? grml grml grml


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

wer ist denn heute gast bei sky 90 ? 


mfg


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

18.10.09 Alived - headstart inc

was meinst du egtl mit alived glaub des wort gibts net was du versuchst auszudrücken ist wohl survived


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

Noch 3 Stunden WOOOOHOOOO!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt Level 6 und komme irgendwie nicht weiter.....also in Gedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt Level 6 und komme irgendwie nicht weiter.....also in Gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Erst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt Level 6 und komme irgendwie nicht weiter.....also in Gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOL  das ist gut XDDDDD


btw das wort ALIVE gibt es q.q


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt Level 6 und komme irgendwie nicht weiter.....also in Gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Gedanken kämpf ich mich durch lvl 50 elyos im Abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt Level 6 und komme irgendwie nicht weiter.....also in Gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin schon 50, und farme abyss durch bin sorcerer, und mache Abyss allein 1vs30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich bin in Gedanken am Kinah zählen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Bin schon 50, und farme abyss durch bin sorcerer, und mache Abyss allein 1vs30
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zwei dumme ein Gedanke xD


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> btw das wort ALIVE gibt es q.q




alive schon aber beduetet ja am leben alived wäre dann ja die vergangenheit was aber unlogisch ist bei alive also denk ich er meint survived=überlebt


----------



## Change745 (20. September 2009)

alle freuen sich wie bei war damals ,...hoffen wir das es nicht so endet wie bei war :-(


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

also ich guck mit die ganze zeit das an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

1vs30 ? oh man seit ihr low ôo

das habe ich mit lvl 10 schon gerrissen ôo

mitlweile bin ich schon lvl 45 und mache nebenbei n 1vs194 ôo


----------



## Magmion (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> also ich guck mit die ganze zeit das an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geile chicks ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Die mods haben auch Langeweile oder Lillyan? Keine Angst hier sind alle gut drauf die stressige Arbeit kommt erst nach 21 Uhr auf dich zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (20. September 2009)

Werd wahrscheinlich lediglich 1-2 Stunden spielen und dann off gehen, muss morgen raus. Aber ab morgen 14 Uhr gehts richtig los!

P.S.: Bin Asmodier auf Votan, wer nen Templer sucht, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Ja Lillyan hat langeweile, macht einfach immer meine threads zu xDD


----------



## nocciolanuss (20. September 2009)

ich guck mir jetzt erst noch ma simpsons an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danach noch essen un dann is es auch schon fast so weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

nocciolanuss schrieb:


> ich guck mir jetzt erst noch ma simpsons an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ HF ich schaue noch n bissl King of Queens Folgen^^ und essen natürlich auch damit ich gut vorberreitet in den headstart starten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> geile chicks !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann gefällt dir das bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoxQhVmWmTQ...feature=related hier auchnochmal was zur unterhaltung zwar en bisschen älter aber trotzdem hammer


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich mache mir jetzt Lasagne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoxQhVmWmTQ...feature=related hier auchnochmal was zur unterhaltung zwar en bisschen älter aber trotzdem hammer




da kann ich gegen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klick


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoxQhVmWmTQ...feature=related



geiler track geile weiber^^


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> dann gefällt dir das bestimmt auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würd da gern mithämmern/bohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLVCpj3Nt3g

wenns um die mukke geht  is der hammer <3


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich würd da gern mithämmern/bohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja vorallem bei der mit den 2 zöpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ bacardi es geht nicht um die musik sondern um die weiber


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> @ bacardi es geht nicht um die musik sondern um die weiber



schaaaaade ^^ für die weiber kenn ich andre seiten die ich hier aba nich poste ! :O xD


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYPqA4slnbQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WUwZYM7bM...feature=related
naja musik sollte auch passen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> schaaaaade ^^ für die weiber kenn ich andre seiten die ich hier aba nich poste ! :O xD



also ich finde leicht bekleidete frauen ja erotischer als nackte


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> also ich finde leicht bekleidete frauen ja erotischer als nackte



so gehts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bissl fummel muss schon sein xD


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> also ich finde leicht bekleidete frauen ja erotischer als nackte




geschmackssache ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> also ich finde leicht bekleidete frauen ja erotischer als nackte



ich auch
(hängt ab welche Frau)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WUwZYM7bM...feature=related
> naja musik sollte auch passen




ich steh ja nicht so auf maximalpikmentierte frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ich auch
> (hängt ab welche Frau)



naja das auf jeden fall xD so nen 1tonner will ich lieber leicht bekleidet als nackt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Also ich höre David Guetta und spiel Heroes of Newerth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> naja das auf jeden fall xD so nen 1tonner will ich lieber leicht bekleidet als nackt sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die will ich lieber gar nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> die will ich lieber gar nicht sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja schon aber standen ja nur die zwei zur "auswahl" xD


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> die will ich lieber gar nicht sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



m2


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Wo ist eigl. Kizna? Dass die hier ihren Senf nicht dazugibt xD


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Geiles Lied


Ist zwar auch schon alt aber muss man sich mal komplett geben.....absolut genial ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Wo ist eigl. Kizna? Dass die hier ihren Senf nicht dazugibt xD



oder Tikuma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nerdavia wer spricht denn hier von musik wir suchen nur videos mit halb nackten frauen gg


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> oder Tikuma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tikum*E*^^ naja die geistert iwo rum hat vorher mal wo ne post hinterlassen^^


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Mjamjam, gleich essen, und dann Star Wars, und dann AION :>


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Geiles Lied
> 
> 
> Ist zwar auch schon alt aber muss man sich mal komplett geben.....absolut genial ^^




JAAAA MAN hgicht ftw xDDD Hauptschuhle is au ne geile nummer xD


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Wo ist eigl. Kizna? Dass die hier ihren Senf nicht dazugibt xD



Mir tuts leid dich entäuschen zu müssen aber Kizna ist nen Er.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Geiles Lied
> 
> 
> Ist zwar auch schon alt aber muss man sich mal komplett geben.....absolut genial ^^



<3 deinen avatar xD


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

http://german-bash.org/

Ich werde jetzt etwas zum lachen haben. Leider reicht das gerade mal für 30-60 Minuten.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

also darin sind auch ein par nette mädels xD
und außerdem is das eher meine musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> also darin sind auch ein par nette mädels xD
> und außerdem is das eher meine musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne jetzt den Klugscheisser spielen zu wollen. Ändere bitte deine Signatur in Survived - headstart. Alived gibts nicht.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den Klugscheisser spielen zu wollen. Ändere bitte deine Signatur in Survived - headstart. Alived gibts nicht.



hab mir auch schon überlegt was Alived heisen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den Klugscheisser spielen zu wollen. Ändere bitte deine Signatur in Survived - headstart. Alived gibts nicht.



bringt nix habs vor 2 seiten oder so auch schon probiert


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den Klugscheisser spielen zu wollen. Ändere bitte deine Signatur in Survived - headstart. Alived gibts nicht.



naja mein alt bekanntes problem..in mathe klassen bester in den sprachfächern ne gute 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Shartas  sry dass ich bei 20 posts pro minute nicht jeden lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> naja mein alt bekanntes problem..in mathe klassen bester in den sprachfächern ne gute 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja nicht schlimm aber du solltest das wirklich ändern. Geht doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht schlimm aber du solltest das wirklich ändern. Geht doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. September 2009)

Ich versteh die Signatur nicht... ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Signatur nicht... ^^



18.10.09 war vorgestern sprich als alle panik geschoben haben weil nichts geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

na er hat die charerstellungsprobleme überlebt und wartet nun auf den headstart


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> 18.10.09 war vorgestern sprich als alle panik geschoben haben weil nichts geklappt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




18.09.09

xD


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Hier noch was kleines zum Zeitvertreib....passend zum Oktoberfest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oktoberfest


----------



## Danf (20. September 2009)

Hier, 2 absolut geile onlinegames zum Zeitvertreib:

The World hardest game EVER EVER EVER:

http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html


und für alle star wars, star trek etc fans (oder auch nicht):

http://www.addictinggames.com/jeditrainer221.html


viel spaß beim zeitvertreib wünscht

Danf

PS: noch 2 h und 7 min.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> schon passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber das heisst doch jetzt "überlebt" und das, dass er ausdrücken wollte mit alived, ist das der char seit dem 18.09.09 existiert. Somit würd ich "Existing since 18.09.09 vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> 18.09.09
> 
> xD



ich geh off   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJDz-mjca68

Und das bitte in Endlosschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJDz-mjca68
> 
> Und das bitte in Endlosschleife
> 
> ...



ente ente ente ente


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> na er hat die charerstellungsprobleme überlebt und wartet nun auf den headstart



oder so , daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht xD


----------



## Xeith (20. September 2009)

Shite mir fällt kein Namen ein^^


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJDz-mjca68
> 
> Und das bitte in Endlosschleife
> 
> ...




zu hamster fällt mir noch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ ein


----------



## muchmoe (20. September 2009)

*Noch nicht versandte Artikel:
 Lieferung voraussichtlich: 25. September 2009 - 28. September 2009
    Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 24. September 2009
1 Exemplar(e) von: AION 
Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.*


grad bestellt - werd ich euch nun auch belästigen in der welt von aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Fix ne frage!

Könnt ihr euch einloggen und euch nen Char erstellen bzw euch in eure Ingame Acc einlogen ?

Bei mri kommt das er sich nicht zum Auth server verbinden konnte. Ich selber hab noch kein char erstellt =(


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

soooo 3 stunden im fitness studio verbracht und nunroch 2 stunden bis zum start :>


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Fix ne frage!
> 
> Könnt ihr euch einloggen und euch nen Char erstellen bzw euch in eure Ingame Acc einlogen ?
> 
> Bei mri kommt das er sich nicht zum Auth server verbinden konnte. Ich selber hab noch kein char erstellt =(



Nein. Char und Name reservieren ging nur bis heute 18 Uhr.


----------



## Xeith (20. September 2009)

Fuck ey, wollt mir ne chara erstelln und das


----------



## Draklur (20. September 2009)

mit charerstellung iss jetzt schluß ging biss 18 uhr


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Ohhh wtf -.-

Nur weil mein Aion spacken musste und ich alles neu machen musste is doch Gay sowas ... echt ...

Aber um 21Uhr gehts dann dennoch oder ?


Naja shit happens, hätt ich nicht das we meien freundin stubben sollten sonder mir nen Char erstellen xD


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

Kann mich auch nicht einloggen ^^
habe chars aber schon


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Ich werd mir jetz mal ne Pizza genehmigen, nicht dass ich wegen Aion noch vom Fleisch falle (hab eh noch keins) xD


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

MASSIVES SUCHTEN HEUTE MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (20. September 2009)

so geht die wartezeit viel schneller guckt mal


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> so geht die wartezeit viel schneller guckt mal



check ich nicht aber das hier is um einiges besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

1h 52min ^^


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> MASSIVES SUCHTEN HEUTE MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine sig is ja komisch^^ nen elyos boy und dann asmodier als rasse angeben xD


----------



## Devisionbell (20. September 2009)

aion page update online http://aiononline.com/

hmm kann auf der seite leider meinem account noch keinen hauptchar zuordnen aber das feature "stufenverlauf" ist ja mal schick wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ja hauptchar auswählen geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (20. September 2009)

kenn ich schon tausende habens aufs handy und machens as 24h open are


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

so sehen richtige gamer aus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN55LnBXh9c


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> deine sig is ja komisch^^ nen elyos boy und dann asmodier als rasse angeben xD



oh nöez you recht have i better go to the internetseite und remake my signatur


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Hier noch was zum lachen 


Die schärfste Chilli der Welt


----------



## Devisionbell (20. September 2009)

die feautures der neuen seite sind ja mal der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> oh nöez you recht have i better go to the internetseite und remake my signatur




loooooooooooooooooooool :>


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

:> feddig


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Hier noch was zum lachen
> 
> 
> Die schärfste Chilli der Welt



hat ja ziemlich lang gedauert bis er ausgerastet is aber naja dumme menschen reagieren langsamer


----------



## Lillyan (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Hier noch was zum lachen
> 
> 
> Die schärfste Chilli der Welt


Sieht sehr nach Fake aus :>


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Mich würd mal interessieren wie die immer auf Freitag,bzw Sonntag* 21 Uhr* kommen


----------



## Jajaarek (20. September 2009)

Hehe das wird heute witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsche euch auch allen viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

WTF ist ein Handelsagent?


----------



## shartas (20. September 2009)

bei mir is die page down -.-


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Na dann schaut euch mal diese indische Kreuzung an das ist kein Fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Indische Kreuzung...


----------



## Diomor (20. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wie die immer auf Freitag,bzw Sonntag* 21 Uhr* kommen



haha du hast soo recht, warum immer so spät =P

aber "gleich" haben wirs geschafft XD


ma ehrlich bin ich zu blöd oder blind o.ô wo auf der seite kann ichn mich einloggen ich blindfisch xD


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> so geht die wartezeit viel schneller guckt mal



oh gott ey nein xD nachher penn ich ein und verpasse alles x.x 

ich schaue jetzt noch ne folge KoQ und um 20-20:30 will ich hier mal n bischen action sehen xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Diomor schrieb:


> haha du hast soo recht, warum immer so spät =P
> 
> aber "gleich" haben wirs geschafft XD
> 
> ...



Über dem Was ist Aion Banner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wie die immer auf Freitag,bzw Sonntag* 21 Uhr* kommen


ja die sollen mal samstags 18 uhr machen
liegt aber an der zeitverschiebung. die sitzen ja in america


----------



## Diomor (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Über dem Was ist Aion Banner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh *schäm* .. öhm .. den hab ich antürlichgesehen xD


*zuflüster* danke >.< XD


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

spielen wiiiiiiilll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Diomor schrieb:


> oh *schäm* .. öhm .. den hab ich antürlichgesehen xD
> 
> 
> *zuflüster* danke >.< XD



Macht nix hatte den zuerst auch nicht gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diomor (20. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> spielen wiiiiiiilll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lieb sein <3 ^^

wir schaffen das schon, nur noch 1 1/2 std noch =D

im tv is ja au nur mist .__.

und videos angucken is langweilig xD


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Ich schmeiß mich weg vor lachen:



> <SicK> junge, ich gebs auf die intelligenz meiner freundin fördern zu wollen...
> <Near> was isn nu schon wieder?
> <SicK> ich war mit ihr im keller und hab nen alten kompass inne schublade gefunden, guck drauf und sag "guck mal, da ist norden"
> <SicK> ihre antwort "haha, verarschen kann ich mich alleine. das teil hat hier doch gar keinen empfang"
> <Near> >_< autsch



Quelle: German-bash.org


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Diomor schrieb:


> lieb sein <3 ^^
> 
> wir schaffen das schon, nur noch 1 1/2 std noch =D
> 
> ...


Falsch. Star Wars: Episode 2 kommt gleich :>


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> die feautures der neuen seite sind ja mal der hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmmm "*Http/1.1 Service Unavailable"
*sieht nett aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

wissen ist macht, nichts wissen macht nichts!


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Kann es sein das jetzt auch die Server Offline sind ?


----------



## Diomor (20. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Falsch. Star Wars: Episode 2 kommt gleich :>



maaw das hab ich schon zu oft gesehen xD

ausserdem kommt das nid erst um 20:15?


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

xXJohnnyXx schrieb:


> Kann es sein das jetzt auch die Server Offline sind ?



Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

xXJohnnyXx schrieb:


> Kann es sein das jetzt auch die Server Offline sind ?



Oh Nein...PANIK!
Das Spiel startet schon in 1h 30min und die Server sind Off!


----------



## Jajaarek (20. September 2009)

Da habt ihr auch mal was...
Ein ziemlich spannender Kampf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre fast gestorben vor lachen als ich das gesehn hab ^^ vorallem 1:18 :x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

treffen sich 2 fische im meer. sagt der eine hai, sagt der andere wo?


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (20. September 2009)

Bitte Bitte nicht in Panik verfallen xD Naja kann ja sein das sie bis Punkt 21 Uhr offline sind und dann erst um 21 Online gehen... Dann können schonmal die Leute nicht um 20:55 auf die Welt betreten taste hämmern^^


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> Da habt ihr auch mal was...
> Ein ziemlich spannender Kampf...
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich wär fast gestorben vor Spannung!
Was für ein Kampf!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> Da habt ihr auch mal was...
> Ein ziemlich spannender Kampf...
> 
> 
> ...



Was lernen wir daraus Stein overall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Bei dem Launcher wird grad dick Werbung gemacht mit Collector Edition und Ingame Gegenständen

Nur zu Blöd das man die Gegenstände vorrausichtlich erst am 25 bekommt


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> treffen sich 2 fische im meer. sagt der eine hai, sagt der andere wo?




hm...den kenne ich doch von irgendwo....ach ja WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vuRz4TIqFU...PL&index=20

OMG wie geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Benny Hill Mucke passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

wo isn auf der aion-toe.de seite der button für die signatur??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

jap links unter community>signaturen-generator^^


----------



## muchmoe (20. September 2009)

kann man nu wenn man die beiden maustasten gleichzeitig drückt laufen ohne wie vorher die kamera zu verändern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

So sieht das RL eines jeden Progamers aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLrgxtALWs

Aber geil gemacht!


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

guckt mal hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu2yHMbe_oM

ist das nicht iwie krass? was ist mit diesem jungen los? ist der behindert? das soll ja nicht böse gemeint sein aber iwie ist das krank q,q


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

muchmoe schrieb:


> kann man nu wenn man die beiden maustasten gleichzeitig drückt laufen ohne wie vorher die kamera zu verändern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap kann man.


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

ist das jetzt die neue hp von Aion?

http://de.aiononline.com/



edit;wie es aussieht ja^^


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> jap links unter community>signaturen-generator^^




ah danke lol^^


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> ist das jetzt die neue hp von Aion?
> 
> http://de.aiononline.com/
> 
> ...



ja xD


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

schönes gleichgewicht auf den servern


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> schönes gleichgewicht auf den servern



jap nur votan fällt von den deutschen bissl ausn rahmen^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Hat jemand freundlicherweise einen link wo man sich die Nachbildungen von berühmten Personen ansehen kann? Ich suche noch Kate Beckinsale.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> jap nur votan fällt von den deutschen bissl ausn rahmen^^




besser als 80:20 auf magtheridon //   Nihilum/ensidia

aber naja vielleicht kommt das noch :>

edit: @ vorposter meinst du das http://news.mmosite.com/content/2008-11-16...2507067,1.shtml ?


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> guckt mal hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu2yHMbe_oM
> 
> ist das nicht iwie krass? was ist mit diesem jungen los? ist der behindert? das soll ja nicht böse gemeint sein aber iwie ist das krank q,q



find ich net so lustig


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

So, Leute ne knappe Stunde noch dann haben wirs geschafft^^


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

ahh noch fast 1h


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

mhh KP was ich in der stunde machen soll. Gibts irgendwo nen film?


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp-h-rkpB9w


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Also die Möglichkeiten sind schon genial. Darf ich vorstellen Cloud Strife aus Final Fantasy 7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CCHLyqcY18...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also die Möglichkeiten sind schon genial. Darf ich vorstellen Cloud Strife aus Final Fantasy 7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CCHLyqcY18...feature=related
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hoffe die leute die sich so nicks wie hulk oder cloud gesichert haben ihre chars ähnlich erstellen :x


----------



## Astrakiller (20. September 2009)

Ich hoff mal das Login-Problem is gleich behoben..Kommt wieder dieser Autoriesierungsfehler ^^.


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

1 Stunde noch OMG OMG OMG


*PANIC PANIC PANIC*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Verdammt ich wollte mir ja eine Kate Beckinsale oder Sharon Stone machen aber ich bin so völlig untalentiert......


----------



## ninjakurtel (20. September 2009)

boah fuck bin aufgeregt, noch 1 std dann gehts endlich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann 3 std zocken, penn, schnell arbeiten^^ dann wieder weiter zocken, soo erstmal duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sieht sich in Aion...viel spass wünsch ich allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Ja wie was wo....ist Votan jetzt schlecht oder gut ??


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

hier noch was zum kaputtlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw1Sg6Fz1MI&feature=fvw


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Wuuusa noch 57 Minuten ! :S


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja wie was wo....ist Votan jetzt schlecht oder gut ??



Schlechter, da überfüllt > Warteschlangen > Lags

Ausserdem ist das Gleichgewicht nicht so schön vorhanden wie auf anderen Servern.


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

ninjakurtel schrieb:


> boah fuck bin aufgeregt, noch 1 std dann gehts endlich los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schenll arbeiten? arbeitest du bei der post?^^
ich denke das macht kein unterschied ob schnell oder langsam^^


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja wie was wo....ist Votan jetzt schlecht oder gut ??



wie meinst?

also votan wird wohl nach thor der am 2t vollste server werden. 

soviel ich mitgekriegt habe, sind die amos dort weit in überzahl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr opfer!


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

ah für mich gehts garnicht perfekter, vorhin besuch bekommen, haben bissl geplappert und nun gehen die, perfektes Zeitvertreib, ohgott ist ja schon 20:05


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> wie meinst?
> 
> also votan wird wohl nach thor der am 2t vollste server werden.
> 
> ...



Thor ist nicht so voll wie Votan. Hat sich in letzter Zeit geändert.


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nun gehen die,



das in diesem falle wohl die hauptsache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ah für mich gehts garnicht perfekter, vorhin besuch bekommen, haben bissl geplappert und nun gehen die, perfektes Zeitvertreib, ohgott ist ja schon 20:05



Schon....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pringel (20. September 2009)

Man die Aion-Hp is total überlastet...geht alles nur in Zeitlupe... :-(

mfg


----------



## crewean (20. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Mage auf Thor wartet schon auf mich hrhrhrhr


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Thor ist nicht so voll wie Votan. Hat sich in letzter Zeit geändert.



auch ok. nochmehr opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCabales (20. September 2009)

Ich wusste es die letzte Stunde ist die härteste.
ufffffffff kein Plan was ich jetzt noch machen soll außer warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

job, nit so als find ich das kacke wenn die kommen aber ist doch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zeit ging um wie in flug, und ja sie sollen gehen bevors 21 uhr wird xD
ich schmeis die dann eigenhändig raus! Aion geht vor familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na joke


----------



## Jajaarek (20. September 2009)

Nunja also Votan hat 45 % Elyos
und 55 % Asmodianer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Und wieso gehen die Server jetzt erst um 23.00 Uhr online ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Feryah schrieb:


> ich denke das macht kein unterschied ob schnell oder langsam^^


Macht bei mir auch kein Unterschied *g*
Entweder ist viel zu tun oder nicht :>


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Und wieso gehen die Server jetzt erst um 23.00 Uhr online ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was wer hat das gesagt???


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

kurzes fittnessprogramm einschieben.. paar rumpfbeugen, liegestützen, um den block joggen etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

LordCabales schrieb:


> Ich wusste es die letzte Stunde ist die härteste.
> ufffffffff kein Plan was ich jetzt noch machen soll außer warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



probier's mal hier mit


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Schaut euch zum Zeit vertreib das Ungeschnittende Rammstein Video an von der neuen Singel " Pussy " ^^

Ich poste nicht den link will hier kein Bann riskieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Googel is dein Freund ; )


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

*Das kann passieren !

*_20:59 - Jeder versucht schon an den LoginServern vorbei zu kommen
21:00 - Server sind ONLINE 
21:01 - LoginServer haben keine Lust auf den Ansturm
21:02 - NCsoft merkt dieses und setzt den ErsatzServer ein
21:04 - LogInserver ONLINE
21:05 - Gameserver wollen Pause machen
21:07 - die ERSTEN Topics hier im Forum entstehen "Betrug, Scheiss NCSOFT, NIX geht, Alles Down"
21:08 - Ich les hier im Forum den FRUST der Spieler und lach mich schlapp
21:09 - Mir fällt auf, das es länger dauern könnte, deshalb Kaffe kochen.
21:12 - Mittlerweile gibt es schon 2seiten in diesem Forum, von Frust
21:15 - ich komm nicht mehr aus den lachen raus, einfach herlich
21:16 - NCsoft betauert den Start und sie haben einen Fehler entdeckt
21:18 - Frühstart verschiebt sich um 120min nach hinten
21:20 - Mittlerweile wollen schon ein paar Spieler ihren Anwalt einschalten, weil sie nicht auf die Server kommen
.......
.......
21:55 - unverhoft gehen alle Server ONLINE !
21:56 - es kehrt Ruhe im BuffedForum ein........_


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Und wieso gehen die Server jetzt erst um 23.00 Uhr online ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kommste denn darauf?^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Schaut euch zum Zeit vertreib das Ungeschnittende Rammstein Video an von der neuen Singel " Pussy " ^^
> 
> Ich poste nicht den link will hier kein Bann riskieren
> 
> ...



Kenne ich schon und ich muss sagen sehr gutes Video vor allem wenn man auf den Text achtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Das hat gerade die Wahrsagetante im Fernsehen gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezu (20. September 2009)

Ich sammele bis zum Start spenden für den Login Server damit er nicht abschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in der zwischenzeit gucke ich fernsehen


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Das hat gerade die Wahrsagetante im Fernsehen gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solletst aufhören Pilze zu essen, die du nicht kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikaru (20. September 2009)

Na ihr Suchtis freut ihr euch auch so wie ich xD ^^

Wer ist noch mit auf Balder? 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

So in 46 Minuten schmieren die Login-Server ab wegen der überlastung.


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

die mobs im startgebiet werden in kurzer zeit vom aussterben bedroht sein - es steht ihnen eine harte zeit bevor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Mir ist schleeeecht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCNDeMi2qdA


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> die mobs im startgebiet werden in kurzer zeit vom aussterben bedroht sein - es steht ihnen eine harte zeit bevor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub auch ,  JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (20. September 2009)

warten warten warten.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVVIJ6pVPH4


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

...................Ich sehe tote Menschen............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> die mobs im startgebiet werden in kurzer zeit vom aussterben bedroht sein - es steht ihnen eine harte zeit bevor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mich graust schon wieder vor den Sammel Quests und dem einen Quest in den man irgendwelche Greyfighter oder wie die hießen killn muss im Asmodier Gebiet.. letzteres hat soooo lang bei mir gedauert weil die Dinger eine gefühlte Respawnzeit von einer halben Stunde haben..


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mir ist schleeeecht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCNDeMi2qdA


ja platz 5 da eh.. *würg*


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Erinnert sich jemand an Gamescom ''Glatze''?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

diese 3d charackter darstellung is echt genial <3<3<3<3


----------



## robsenq (20. September 2009)

die ruhe vor dem Sturm...


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> diese 3d charackter darstellung is echt genial <3<3<3<3



Argh es hat schon wieder jemand getan. Es heisst Charakter. Wie kommt man auf diese Schreibweise mit ck?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

genial!


----------



## Leoncore (20. September 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Sache so überlege, wars eigentlich ne dumme Idee, Aion vorzubestellen. Kann zurzeit noch nich ma in meinen Account einloggen, weil alles total Überlastet ist. Denk ma, das sich das Ganze erst mal 2 Wochen hinziehen wird, bevor man anständig, d.h. ohne Lag und überlasteten Servern, zocken kann.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

So jetzt tu ich mich *** schnell ausziehen  *** und dann geh ich duschen und dann wird gezockt......


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Hier noch einer, so das wir uns dann auch alle wirklich verstehen....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyGKrX7wT_U&NR=1


----------



## BioHolic (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNUYazKQ5s8


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Sache so überlege, wars eigentlich ne dumme Idee, Aion vorzubestellen. Kann zurzeit noch nich ma in meinen Account einloggen, weil alles total Überlastet ist. Denk ma, das sich das Ganze erst mal 2 Wochen hinziehen wird, bevor man anständig, d.h. ohne Lag und überlasteten Servern, zocken kann.



tjo und ich hab nen Key aber noch nix erstellt und komme net mal auf www.aiononline.de. KOTZ
aber es war ja auch völlig unvorhersehbar wieviele vorbesteller es gibt, nicht nc soft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (20. September 2009)

Lol ihr wisst schon das es erst um 21 uhr los geht. Aber jetzt schon alle drängeln damit sie rein kommen?^^


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Norsco schrieb:


> tjo und ich hab nen Key aber noch nix erstellt und komme net mal auf www.aiononline.de. KOTZ
> aber es war ja auch völlig unvorhersehbar wieviele vorbesteller es gibt, nicht nc soft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keinen Beta-Account?^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Argh es hat schon wieder jemand getan. Es heisst Charakter. Wie kommt man auf diese Schreibweise mit ck?


Bist du eigentlich ein Underworld, Kate Beckinsale oder einfach nur Vampirfan? *aufs Ava starr*


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

http://aion.mmosite.com/guide/suit/common_10_3.shtml
wer langweile hat kann sich ja mal die rüstungen anschauen und noch geiler auf den start werden werden^^


----------



## Karnaya (20. September 2009)

Also im Moment geht eh gar nix. Nicht mal die offiziellen Aion-HP's. Entweder machen die es so richtig spannend, oder aber sie haben grausam Probleme.

Der Countdown läuft weiter und wir werden's ja sehen, (ob) das heut wirklich noch was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich krebs zurück. Die neue HP ist jetzt online und läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Wenn jemand der auf 21 Uhr wartet dabei war, soll er bitte seine Vorbestellung noch schnell stornieren...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ8vXJDXOcc&NR=1


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Feryah schrieb:


> http://aion.mmosite.com/guide/suit/common_10_3.shtml
> wer langweile hat kann sich ja mal die rüstungen anschauen und noch geiler auf den start werden werden^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*_*


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich ein Underworld, Kate Beckinsale oder einfach nur Vampirfan? *aufs Ava starr*



Ja aber ich verkleide mich nicht oder solche Sachen. Ich finde Vampire einfach nur interessant. Kate Beckinsale ist einfach nur süss und sexy und vor allem total normal. Über sie liest man nie negatives und das gefällt mir ausserdem ist sie dazu noch eine tolle Schauspielerin.

Gucke im übrigen auch True blood.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

Naja wenns am ersten tag lagt und die Tage danach hat das nichts uber das spiel auszusagen das kann man erst nach gute 3 monate.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Mmmhhhh...lecker Muschelfleisch =)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat meine bald :x


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ja aber ich verkleide mich nicht oder solche Sachen. Ich finde Vampire einfach nur interessant. Kate Beckinsale ist einfach nur süss und sexy und vor allem total normal. Über sie liest man nie negatives und das gefällt mir ausserdem ist sie dazu noch eine tolle Schauspielerin.


< Abgöttischer Vampir und Kate Beckinsale Fan :>

Les mich grad durch die Black Dagger Reihe falls dir das was sagt ;D


----------



## Feryah (20. September 2009)

so ich bin shconmal weg.. man sieht sich online 
könnt mir ja winken wenn ihr mich sieht^^


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

nurnoch eine ha-ha-halbe stunde! jetzt vergeht die zeit immer langsamer ;/ will zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

och mensch ich komme nicht in das game rein...nicht mal zum einlogg bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da stehst du drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> da stehst du drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar, hab selber so ein Lederding daheim im Schrank hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Klar, hab selber so ein Lederding daheim im Schrank hängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na holla.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ensy (20. September 2009)

hach gespannte halbe stunden bis zum start   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


da kann nur nhl 10 die quälende halbe stunden versüssen also wir sehen uns auf thor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

mir is langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

So, nur noch 25 Min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenklaY (20. September 2009)

26 min to go ...

na wer hat schon schweißige finger ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja da laut votings hier mein server net soooo voll sein wird freu ich mich aufs lvln *grins*

man sieht sich auf balder - asmodier seite 

greetz & beatz

BenklaY - Geminy - Mephysto


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

ensy schrieb:


> hach gespannte halbe stunden bis zum start
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du auf Thor eine Kate Beckinsale look a like siehst. Bin ich das. Ich bekomme das noch irgendwie hin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> mir is langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





spiel an dir rum !!!!


mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> spiel an dir rum !!!!
> 
> 
> mfg



lol


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> spiel an dir rum !!!!
> 
> 
> mfg



hab ich grade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> mir is langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Episode II auf Pro 7 kucken! (:


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> hab ich grade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist natürlich mist aber probier doch mach die "fremde" 


mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Episode II auf Pro 7 kucken! (:



Luke und Han Solo sind die wahren Star Wars Helden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> spiel an dir rum !!!!
> 
> 
> mfg



Wer's nötig hat...


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Episode II auf Pro 7 kucken! (:


mach ich grad nebenbei aber das ist auch nich mehr wirklich spannend wenn man die und jeden anderen teil schon mindestens 3 mal gesehen hat ;/


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> das ist natürlich mist aber probier doch mach die "fremde"
> 
> 
> mfg



Gone in 60 seconds.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

> Episode II auf Pro 7 kucken! (:



mach ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> das ist natürlich mist aber probier doch mach die "fremde"
> 
> 
> mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (20. September 2009)

20MIN nurnoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

BenklaY schrieb:


> 26 min to go ...
> 
> na wer hat schon schweißige finger ?
> 
> ...




hey cool ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blos bin ich bei elyos...


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Oh noez!! Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Der Aion film in 480p reicht es vollkommen sich den anzuschauen!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/legion/


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Gone in 60 seconds.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da kennt sich ja jemand aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich zieh lieber den Asmodiern am Schwanz. Elyos rocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

also die server sind schonmal oben hrhr
@ vorposter /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir haben klasse statt masse


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oh noez!! Werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok dann jetzt an sich selbst rum spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

warum guckt und tv und spielt an euch selber und nicht Aion?


----------



## Chindra16 (20. September 2009)

Ich will Zockäääään


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> ok dann jetzt an sich selbst rum spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als man braucht man dazwischen immer ne pause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich hör solange http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

wir können ja bis die server on sind ein ewig langen satz machen.

ich fange dann mal ein.

Gleich


----------



## Doomsta (20. September 2009)

*OMG ICH KANN EINLOGGEN! HAUT REIN ICH BIN ZOCKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!*


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> wir können ja bis die server on sind ein ewig langen satz machen.
> 
> ich fange dann mal ein.
> 
> Gleich



gehen die Server down


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Oder für unsere Vampirfans hier....

http://www.apple.com/trailers/lions_gate/daybreakers/


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> *OMG ICH KANN EINLOGGEN! HAUT REIN ICH BIN ZOCKEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja nee is klar


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> gehen die Server down


und dann rocken wir



[ ich leider erst am 25 ]


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> gehen die Server down


...und wieder up...


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich zieh lieber den Asmodiern am Schwanz. Elyos rocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welchen server den? q.q


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> welchen server den? q.q



Thor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Votan geht nicht weil meine RL Freunde auch da anfangen wollen aber die steigen erst am 25. mit ein.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Thor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein Votan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Thor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



shit xD bin balder^^


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein Votan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo Votan!!!!!!


----------



## Kronis (20. September 2009)

Eine Frage an die WoW Spieler.Hört ihr direkt auf mit WoW oder werdet Ihr eine Weile zwei Spiele spielen.Ich bin mir unsicher ?!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Thor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du darfst an meinem schwanz ziehen :x

Lana assa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

votan elyos FTW !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ...und wieder up...



und dan ist der start... und alles ist überfüllt so  das er wieder down geht..


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die WoW Spieler.Hört ihr direkt auf mit WoW oder werdet Ihr eine Weile zwei Spiele spielen.Ich bin mir unsicher ?!




höre auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die WoW Spieler.Hört ihr direkt auf mit WoW oder werdet Ihr eine Weile zwei Spiele spielen.Ich bin mir unsicher ?!


mal sehen denke spätestens wenn swtor draussen ist werde ich Aion und swtor spielen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> jo Votan!!!!!!



sag mir jetzt noch dass du elyos bist oder deinen namen damit ich dich finden und töten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> votan elyos FTW !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gaaaaanz genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

RAWR! Bald gehts los!


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die WoW Spieler.Hört ihr direkt auf mit WoW oder werdet Ihr eine Weile zwei Spiele spielen.Ich bin mir unsicher ?!



Ich werde meinen Acc wohl wieder auf Eis legen bis Cataclysm kommt oder halt weiterlaufen lassen bis Arthas. Mal sehen.


----------



## Steff77 (20. September 2009)

Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört (Aber schon seit dem vorletzten Patch)

Mich wird man auf Kromede oder wie der kack Server heisst sehen auf Asmodischer Seite. Thalia&Biubb FTW xD


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> sag mir jetzt noch dass du elyos bist oder deinen namen damit ich dich finden und töten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein ich spiele Asmodier.

name bekommt noch keiner da ich erst am 25 spielen werde [muss auch wegen arbeit immer um 21 Uhr schlafen gehen wäre also schwachsinn in meinem fall es sich vorzubestellen ]


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

mal gespannt wann der thread wegen spamm geschlossen wird *auf grünen post warte*


----------



## serius1607 (20. September 2009)

10MIN NURNOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SireS (20. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> höre auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, bei mir wärs eher Welle 3 oder 4 ^^ .
Werd beide Spiele wohl parallel zocken allein schon wg Arena-Mates und so ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> mal gespannt wann der thread wegen spamm geschlossen wird *auf grünen post warte*



Lillyan liest mit^^


----------



## SilverCH (20. September 2009)

ach die paar min bleibt der noch offn^^


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

die trolls schlafen schon die machen nix dicht wegen spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Nach den 10 Minuten treffen wir uns wieder hier und warten dann gemeinsam bis 23 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (20. September 2009)

Bei der open Beta wurde der grüne Post einfach überspammt^^ Dann doch jetzt erst recht^^


----------



## advanced08 (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Klar, hab selber so ein Lederding daheim im Schrank hängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha, das will ich sehen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Lillyan liest mit^^



..und tippt wahrscheinlich schon die verwahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nach den 10 Minuten treffen wir uns wieder hier und warten dann gemeinsam bis 23 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das könnte durchaus passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg


----------



## Hartega (20. September 2009)

is ja auch mein thread xP


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Also bis jetzt war kein einziger flame hier zu lesen also sind wir doch besser als die WoW community.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ..und tippt wahrscheinlich schon die verwahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne die spielt gleich und ist von allen am ungeduldigsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ..und tippt wahrscheinlich schon die verwahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, naja^^ jetzt auch wurst... gleich gehts los!!1111elfdrölf


----------



## Lillyan (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> mal gespannt wann der thread wegen spamm geschlossen wird *auf grünen post warte*


Grüne Posts waren schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt, der Thread wird geschlossen sobald die Server laufen... übermäßiger Spam ist aber auch hier verboten.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> ne die spielt gleich und ist von allen am ungeduldigsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo die spammt den mod thread zu und hat da schon ne verwarnung beokmmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*auf vorpost guckt und wegrennt*


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> höre auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Acc läuft noch bis zum 22. aber ich spiel auch schon seit Ende August nicht mehr.


Gsscht, aus, böses Lillyan :>


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grüne Posts waren schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gibs doch zu du kannst es selber kaum erwarten bis es losgeht [ hehe ] .


----------



## franzmann (20. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grüne Posts waren schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





DAAAA ist jemand wach geworden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




mfg


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört (Aber schon seit dem vorletzten Patch)
> 
> Mich wird man auf Kromede oder wie der kack Server heisst sehen auf Asmodischer Seite. Thalia&Biubb FTW xD



Ich glaube dich will gar keiner sehen, Kack Server ist für immer off musst wohl WoW wieder reaktivieren^^


----------



## serius1607 (20. September 2009)

8MIN AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Wie war das noch mit den Makros in Aion? Muss wieder meine Makros für Poppy und channel wechseln machen. Die FRagen werden den chat wieder dominieren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (20. September 2009)

Buuuuhhh!! *Wegspam* xDD

Nur spass :X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (20. September 2009)

noch 8 minuten.... die können ewig dauern :-(


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grüne Posts waren schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


och wieso wird der denn geschlossen wenn die server laufen? ;/ is doch so ein super thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt war kein einziger flame hier zu lesen also sind wir doch besser als die WoW community.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klappe du boon und geh deinen DK spielen du lowbob... Besser?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stylez_p (20. September 2009)

bald gehts los *freu*^^


----------



## Lillyan (20. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> gibs doch zu du kannst es selber kaum erwarten bis es losgeht [ hehe ] .


Ja, damit hier Ruhe einkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das Spiel nicht... werde es vielleicht iiiiiiirgendwann mal testen. Dieser Wettlauf in den ersten Tagen ist aber nichts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (20. September 2009)

stand dort nicht "falls" die server laufen wird der thread geschlossen :-)


----------



## Mookie (20. September 2009)

Uhhh! Gleich ist es soweit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

Ich versuche einzuloggen und es dauert seeeeehr lange^^
Nichtmal die Serverliste bekomm ich zu Gesicht wird wohl für die meisten heute nichts werden.


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

is die aion seite immernoch down?
:/


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Klappe du boon und geh deinen DK spielen du lowbob... Besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher weisst du das ich DK spiele. Stalker ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Klappe du boon und geh deinen DK spielen du lowbob... Besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh weg du gimp DK sind die überpowner! (scherz)


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> och wieso wird der denn geschlossen wenn die server laufen? ;/ is doch so ein super thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser als die ganzen Welchen Charakter soll ich spielen oder Lohnt sich wieder ein enschtieg nachdem mein Account gehackt wurde Threads


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

gleich gehts LOSSSS,.....

Ich tip mal auf 21:01 UHR, wenn der ERSTE Topic hier erscheint! 

"Server nicht online"
"NCSoft macht Betrug"
usw...

so kaffee ansetzten.....


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

aion... spielt das immer noch wer? o.O
wow ftw!!!1111einseinseinseinselfelfelfelfelf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (20. September 2009)

so red bull steht bereit um die nacht zu überleben xD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

nochn paar min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> is die aion seite immernoch down?
> :/



nein http://de.aiononline.com/


----------



## Freewalker (20. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> is die aion seite immernoch down?
> :/


http://de.aiononline.com/ Mist zu langsam


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

jetzt dreht mal alle ordentlich am rad!!!!


----------



## Danf (20. September 2009)

5 minuten noch x_X

die sucht ...


----------



## Grüner Schami (20. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> http://de.aiononline.com/



ty


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Ich versuche einzuloggen und es dauert seeeeehr lange^^
> Nichtmal die Serverliste bekomm ich zu Gesicht wird wohl für die meisten heute nichts werden.



wo versuchst du bidde einzuloggen?
bei mir geht noch nix xD

uhh 4mins left^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Meine Jägerin Crystaline wird den Asmodiern ordentlich einheizen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (20. September 2009)

jetzt mal ernsthaft...

ihr glaubt doch net wirklich, ALLE GLEICHZEITIG um 21.00 rein zu komme oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

Bevor hier gleich rumgewhynet wird weil sie nicht reinommen will ich noch grüße richten.

Ich grüße Erik die mich ab und zu abschrieben hat lassen.
Danke dir mann.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Mag wer für mich morgen arbeiten gehn? >.<


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

mein spiel startet nicht 0o fehler 36 inc *heul*


----------



## Rabenfang (20. September 2009)

Ich bin ja sooo aufgeregt, gleich isses soweit^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

meins auch net ... ist das dann um 9 weg ???


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft...
> 
> ihr glaubt doch net wirklich, ALLE GLEICHZEITIG um 21.00 rein zu komme oder?
> 
> ...



denk ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

omg 4 minuten, letzte chance das Bad für die nächsten tage zubesuchen leute!


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

So, jetzt wird schonmal der Launcher gestartet.

Auf das die Server zusammenbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

322 Besucher hier im Forum und es werden meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

müssen garnet alle rein kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache ich, aber da seh ich schwarz^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> denk ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 min 20 sek


----------



## mayfee82 (20. September 2009)

euch allen viel spass und man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich grüsse meine Verwandten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

wtf was ein flame xD


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

ich bin schon beim login... wer jetzt erst den launcher startet ist verdammt mutig


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

Serverliste zeige diiiiiiich.
Genug Zeit hattet ihr!


----------



## Lemieux (20. September 2009)

EU	Login	noauth 

zomg. 2 minuten.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (20. September 2009)

Will auch gleich Aion zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stivi (20. September 2009)

go pente go


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> ty



klar ihm dankst du... dabei war ich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Hab mein Log-In auch schon offen und voll ausgefüllt ^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

GOOO PENNNTTEEEE GOOOOOO!!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Geht bei irgendwem sie serverstatus seite? ist glaub etwas voll^^


----------



## stylez_p (20. September 2009)

Yeeehaaaaaa sind alle Ready?^^


----------



## Mookie (20. September 2009)

Seid ihr so nett und lasst mich erstmal fix ins Spiel bevor ihr Versucht euch einzuloggen? 

Thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (20. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr von einem Spiel: Wer errät die Zahl, die die Fehlermeldung uns nachher bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

wenn ich auf spielen drücke lädt der kurz und dann ist es weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

gleich offizieller start uh yeah
Aber wir werden nicht zocken können =(
Ich wünschte ich wär optimist!  1 MINUTE MANNNN!!!!


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

alter bei mir gehts ned -.-


----------



## Pente (20. September 2009)

Wohin soll ich gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Viel Spaß euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf das die Server, den 10000000 Spielern standhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. September 2009)

Ich sage schon mal gute Nacht da ich um 21 Uhr schlafen gehen muss weil ich um 5 Uhr raus muss.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

30 sek


----------



## Nikaru (20. September 2009)

WÄÄÄH ich will rein ^^ Balder ich komme


----------



## Stivi (20. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wohin soll ich gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nach hause


----------



## Ereldan (20. September 2009)

musste man heute noch irgendein update laden?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wohin soll ich gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 hay übers Forum zu reden iss eh viel kuhler als über shockvoice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Hmm.. ich glaub ich wart mal lieber bis 10 nach, bis ich auf OK klick :>


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Ihre Zeit in der Warteschlange dauert genauso lange bis Farodien Feierabend hat und seinen Char auf mindestens Level 10 hat^^

Freu mich auf euch!


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

START!


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

21 uhr... gehts schon?^^


----------



## Orego (20. September 2009)

Ich glaub wir können erst in einer stunde anfangen zu zocken, die Server sind gut angeströmt^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

der loinserver geht sicher nach 2sek down..


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

ich hab fehler 36 -.-


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Warum sucht der nach updates....


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

da machte es boom :<


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

"OMG scheiß spiel server sind down 21 uhr omg..."

ich warte schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow2332 (20. September 2009)

welcher depp hat das eig programmiert das man nach einem fehlerhaften login ausm spiel fliegt -.-


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Leute die Fehlercode 36 haben einfach abwarten..


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

komm net rein


----------



## DaaVee (20. September 2009)

das einloggen dauert schon mal lange 
gleisch : verbindung abgebrochen xD
ist denn schon jemand drinnen ?


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

OMFG 21:01 UHR WOFÜR BEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13€ IM MONAT?????


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

wuä ich kann nich einloggen^^


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

bei mir tut sich nix, wenn ich auf login klicke-.-


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

shadow2332 schrieb:


> welcher depp hat das eig programmiert das man nach einem fehlerhaften login ausm spiel fliegt -.-


das frag ich mich auch -.- nervt derbe


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

aind die loginserver denn überhaupt schon on? bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

verdammter müll der will das spiel nochmal patchen nachdem ich die rep exe durchgelaufen habe lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stylez_p (20. September 2009)

lol ich geb dem thread noch 30 minuten und wir sind bei der 100ten seite^^


----------



## Gen91 (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> OMFG 21:01 UHR WOFÜR BEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13€ IM MONAT?????



für die Spannung


----------



## gebra (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> OMFG 21:01 UHR WOFÜR BEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13€ IM MONAT?????




loooool


----------



## SilverCH (20. September 2009)

Würd ichs net besser wissn würd ich jetz sagen: ihr Suchtiiiis!!!! xD


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

wenn ich drinnen bin frapse ich erstma das Startgebiet mit, das wird sowasvon überlaufen sein, ich freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrixX0r (20. September 2009)

bei mir geht auch nichts... so nen mist :'(


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

fehler 36 -.-


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

shadow2332 schrieb:


> welcher depp hat das eig programmiert das man nach einem fehlerhaften login ausm spiel fliegt -.-


Genau das frag ich mich auch.....


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

seite off und aussem spiel geflogen


----------



## Freewalker (20. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> bei mir tut sich nix, wenn ich auf login klicke-.-


Die haben bestimmt so seltsame Uhren wie bei uns auf der Arbeit die Stechuhr^^ Morgens zum dienst geht die 5 min vor und zum Feierabend 5 min nach^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> OMFG 21:01 UHR WOFÜR BEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13€ IM MONAT?????


Mein ich aber auch, unmöglich ist sowas, dass die server nicht sofort hochgefahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

hab fehler 36


----------



## Danf (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> OMFG 21:01 UHR WOFÜR BEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13€ IM MONAT?????



THIS!


ich hasse die Scuht x_X


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> OMFG 21:01 UHR WOFÜR BEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13€ IM MONAT?????



ICH HABs gewusst !
Du hättest aber einen neuen Topic erstellen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So mein kaffe ist fertig, hmm lecker


----------



## Benihime (20. September 2009)

Kann jemand von euch schon auf deutsch spielen oder geht das erst ab dem 25. ?


----------



## Snowhawk (20. September 2009)

ICH WILL MEIN GELD ZURÜCK, GLATTER BETRUG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Die Macher Bringen Gleich ne News Start Verschoben :>


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Mein ich aber auch, unmöglich ist sowas, dass die server nicht sofort hochgefahren werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ironie inc.....


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> fehler 36 -.-


bei mir auch, hab start erzwingen gemacht tut sich aber nichts ;/ die server bei denen sind wahrscheinlich explodiert xD


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

nein pls kein booooom


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Aion gestartet, Fehler 36, Start erzwungen, Logindaten eingegeben und auf abschicken geklickt, nach 3 Min: "Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen" und wurde rausgeschmissen ^^

Auf ein Neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch schon auf deutsch spielen oder geht das erst ab dem 25. ?



natürlich geht schon deutsch, du brauchst blos das Sprachpaket un so


----------



## Orego (20. September 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch schon auf deutsch spielen oder geht das erst ab dem 25. ?



Das geht schon auf Deutsch


----------



## Mookie (20. September 2009)

Och neee net fehler 36... wäre es was anderes ok aber diese 36 kacke nimmt langsam 404 Ausmaße an (wer sich erinnert). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (20. September 2009)

ach herrlich =)


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Login Servers
EU	Login	down
NA	Login	down
Game Servers
DE 01) Kromede
DE 02) Thor	
DE 03) Votan
DE 04) Balder	


:/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> ironie inc.....


Wirklich? Daran hab ich nicht im entferntesten gedacht..


----------



## Beseth (20. September 2009)

Hier tut sich auch noch nichts. Kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.

Aber egal..War ja sonnenklar das man heute leidensfähig sein muss.Aber das wird schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (20. September 2009)

Die Server sind *online*. Viel Spass beim Spielen.


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

lol ich komm immerhin bis zum login^^


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2009)

BIN DRINNEN!


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

Haha, bin drin....und in Warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (20. September 2009)

drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

yeha ich bin im login screen und jetzt warten bis hier alle schrein "LOGIN SERVER DA WUHU" und so^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Thor: Warteschlange 412 -.-


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

lol ich bin nur 1344 in der Warteschleife für Votan, jeder der hinter mir is: HAHA!!!!!


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

warteschlange lol^^
position votan 360/2xxx


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch schon auf deutsch spielen oder geht das erst ab dem 25. ?




jup, schau mal ins Forum, da hatte ich geschrieben, wie du es umstellst.
ABER nur wenn du AionEU hast.


----------



## Schio (20. September 2009)

votan warteschlange 1100/2000


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

hmm ich bezweifle dass 412 leute ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

hab fehler 36 ^^


----------



## Ereldan (20. September 2009)

wie kann ich den patch von heute morgen laden?


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

Bin drinne! Bis gleich.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> lol ich bin nur 1344 in der Warteschleife für Votan, jeder der hinter mir is: HAHA!!!!!




da kann ich ja in Ruhe meinen kaffe trinken


----------



## Apocalyptica (20. September 2009)

votan: warteschlange posi 1025 <.<


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

es kann keine verbindung zum server weil bla zu viele ;/


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

votan warteschlange 1800... na gute nacht


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

zu viele leute komme net in den sever ;O


----------



## Seymour09 (20. September 2009)

36/1951 ^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Ey was will der UPdaten


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

300/1400  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverCH (20. September 2009)

Die Server sind voll, vorraussichtliche Wartezeit 2std xD


----------



## Mookie (20. September 2009)

Habt ihr alle auf "Start erzwingen" gedrückt oder was?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebra (20. September 2009)

Bitte loggt doch mal 1700 Leute aus, ich will rein


----------



## Ereldan (20. September 2009)

385 warteschlange auf kromede


----------



## Cirie (20. September 2009)

bin in der Warteschlange Platz 1667 oO


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

8 minuten werd ich noch aufbringen können xD


----------



## Benihime (20. September 2009)

Toll wenn ich auf deutsch starten will kommt wieder der "Failed to initilize the Game" 1024 :/ kotz


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

*Es kann keine Verbinung zum Server aufgebaut werden weil gegenwärtig zu viele Nutzer spielen* ...


----------



## Valin dX (20. September 2009)

wine an der serverliste scheitert es 
Es spielen zu viele....


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

fehler 36 ^^


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

wie komm ich inne warteschlange?
be mri steht nur, dass keine verbimndung hergestellt werden kann, weil zu viele nutzer spielen!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> votan warteschlange 1800... na gute nacht




komme net mal in ne schlange


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

rofl ok jetzt geht nix mehr noch net mal mehr warteschlange
gegenwärtig gesperrt da zu viel nutzer spielen...


----------



## Apocalyptica (20. September 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Toll wenn ich auf deutsch starten will kommt wieder der "Failed to initilize the Game" 1024 :/ kotz



zitat nelson: HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

die warteschlange hinter mir wächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkiller (20. September 2009)

thor 1992/1992 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (20. September 2009)

Es kann keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden, da im Moment zu viele Spieler spielen! 


Das wars für heute es loggt ja sicher keiner mehr aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

jetzt hab ichs verpennt :'(


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Funkiller schrieb:


> thor 1992/1992
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ereldan (20. September 2009)

200 noch :;D


----------



## kukAn (20. September 2009)

hehe schade eigentlich. nur 4 deutsche server


----------



## think000 (20. September 2009)

blöde sache ^^


----------



## Pringel (20. September 2009)

komm auch ned rein..server voll^^


----------



## Apocalyptica (20. September 2009)

noch 500 *hibbel*


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> wie komm ich inne warteschlange?
> be mri steht nur, dass keine verbimndung hergestellt werden kann, weil zu viele nutzer spielen!



Du warst warscheinlich zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ an die die schon auf den Servern sin, auch wenn se das warscheinlich garnich lesen^^ ich muss geschätzt noch 30min warten bis ich aufn server darf, und ich bin Elyos ~~ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. September 2009)

Tp 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

was kenn ich gegen fehler 36 tun ?


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

Warteschlage, 1300von1300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und nach 10Sekunden bin ich drin, lustig^^.


----------



## advanced08 (20. September 2009)

Erstes Thema wegen der Server !

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=125193

edit: Huhu Norjena


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

komplett alle Server auf Maxium gefüllt !
Wer hätte das gedacht......

GRATZ, NCsoft..... *im gutem Sinne*


----------



## Shatanar (20. September 2009)

endlich ingame
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Apocalyptica (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> was kenn ich gegen fehler 36 tun ?



start erzwingen. falls es der patch-fehler sit ^^


----------



## SilverCH (20. September 2009)

muahaha Kromede bin drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel Spass noch beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

lol ich bin aufm server, von 800 auf 0 in einer Sek. ich liebe euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

vor allen wenn jetzt die server schon überlastet sind wie soll das am 25 ers sein..


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Und was will der noch Updaten,bin zwar jetzt drauf allerdings mit Start erzwingen


----------



## Funkiller (20. September 2009)

noch ne halbe stunde warteschlange, dann kann ich spielen löl

oh, die 30 min gingen aber schnell vorbei^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> fehler 36 ^^


Start erzwingen ^^


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

... wenn man sich 3min zu spät anmeldet direkt ne dicke warteschlange, das auch noch auf jedem server
da hat man sich irgendwie verkalkuliert wa?


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Erstes Thema wegen der Server !
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=125193
> 
> edit: Huhu Norjena



jo der Typ trollt auch im WoWForum rum, wie solche fragen "was sind Dks usw"
Einfach nicht ernst nehmen....

hmm lecker kaffee


----------



## healyeah666 (20. September 2009)

Nen Freund von mir sagt, dass er gelesen habe, dass Aion erst am 27 startet. Das stimmt doch net, oder?


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Juhu bin gleich aufm Server druff

von 1580 --- > innerhalb 30 Sekunden auf 300


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

muahaha neuer rekord:
2018/2018-.-


----------



## warchrescht (20. September 2009)

2026/2026   34min. ....


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (20. September 2009)

Yeah, Thor 1758/1758 x) naja, dann mal was zu essen machen und in ner halben stunde wieder vorbei gucken xD hf an die die drinne sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> jo der Typ trollt auch im WoWForum rum, wie solche fragen "was sind Dks usw"
> Einfach nicht ernst nehmen....
> 
> hmm lecker kaffee



Ich weiß, ist aber ein Aion Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Also ich bin auf Votan und es läuft absolut reibungslos....hätte ich nicht erwartet ^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Bin nu 40iger


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

1999/1999 34 min es tut sich nichts ??? Oo


----------



## Belock (20. September 2009)

Wie kann es sein, das soundso viele Pre Orders verkauft werden, diese aber nicht alle spielen können für ihr Geld?


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

wahrschienlich fliegt man eh vom server sobald man 30mins gezoggt hat oder so und dann von vorne neue warteschlagen xD
oh man schwarzmalerei ftw xD

btw bin schon bei 1910 bei votan^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf Votan und es läuft absolut reibungslos....hätte ich nicht erwartet ^^


Bin auch gleich da !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Daedarus (20. September 2009)

lol in 10 min von 1999 auf 1998 runter, das doch nen witz!
Meine freundin ist schuld, die wollt unbedingt noch kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valin dX (20. September 2009)

Ich will auf Votan rauf :/

MENNO


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf Votan und es läuft absolut reibungslos....hätte ich nicht erwartet ^^



Die Accountverwaltung ist seit 2 Stunden offline - alles andere als "reibungslos"...ich könnt´ kotzen...und da meckert man immer über Blizzard - andere sind auch nicht viel besser, wie es scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Bin driiiiiiiiiiiinnneeeeeeeen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

hört auf euch nen char zu erstellen und loggt euch ins spiel ein ...


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> vor allen wenn jetzt die server schon überlastet sind wie soll das am 25 ers sein..



Egal dann sind wir raus aus dem Startgebiet, warum gibt es wohl bis Level 25 Zonen? Damit sich die Warteschlange von 1300 auf 0 in 3 sek auflöst^^


----------



## Phlaire (20. September 2009)

need more server...^^
so einen ansturm hab ich auch nicht erwartet, vor allem ALLE server voll, das game schlägt ein wie eine bombe


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

nice work von ncsoft team! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

wie gemien bin 5 von 1999 ^^


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

oja nu fängt der erste von blizzard an,...
wie wärs mal mit nem wow- aion vergleich, wäre ma was neues und bis jetuzt noch garnet im thread heir gesehen^^


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

360 noch... wenn ich on komme seid ihr schon lvl 5-6 q_q


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> Ich will auf Votan rauf :/
> 
> MENNO



ich auch... man kaffe ist bald alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (20. September 2009)

In Kromede hat man auch so seine Vorteile^^


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

gat jemand nen plan was ich bei:

Fehler-Code: 58 (FileGroupApplicationErrorRollbackNotAttempted):

Ein Fehler bei der Anwendung des Patches ist aufgetreten

aber es wurde kein Rollback versucht.

Die Software ist nun inkonsistent und sollte repariert oder neu installiert werden.

Folgende Fehler sind beim Patch aufgetreten:

Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.



machen muss ?reparier schon die ganze zeit -.-


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Ich find das mit der begrenzung absolut kacke
...
muss ich jetz sonntags immer früh aufstehen und mich einloggen.. damit ich abends mal fun haben kann


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

aion > wow 

aber wayne 

1740 / 2002


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Norsco schrieb:


> Die Accountverwaltung ist seit 2 Stunden offline - alles andere als "reibungslos"...ich könnt´ kotzen...und da meckert man immer über Blizzard - andere sind auch nicht viel besser, wie es scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da bist ja mal selber schuld hättest deinen Account mal so wie alle vor ein paar wochen oder die letzten 5 Tage angelegt^^ MAch Storno bei Amazon dann hast ein Problem weniger!


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

*gähn*

Noch über 18 Minuten.. ob das jetzt jeden Tag so ist? *blubber*

( falls noch wer so lang warten muss -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzcBwPHUM2A )


----------



## Shataar (20. September 2009)

naja ich schau mal dann den livestream an kann eh erst am 25. zocken also auf dann und viel spaß noch beim gammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie viele leute auf einmal auf einen server können?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich find das mit der begrenzung absolut kacke
> ...
> muss ich jetz sonntags immer früh aufstehen und mich einloggen.. damit ich abends mal fun haben kann



das haben sie nur gemacht damit der server nich explodiert oder warum können manche nach 10 min schon zocken


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> oja nu fängt der erste von blizzard an,...
> wie wärs mal mit nem wow- aion vergleich, wäre ma was neues und bis jetuzt noch garnet im thread heir gesehen^^



hat doch damit nichts zu tun, aber gleiches kann ich mit gleichem vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als wow spieler und aion interessierter, enttäuscht es mich halt, dass die accountverwaltung genauso wie beim großen "bruder" an schwierigen tagen nicht funktioniert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daedarus (20. September 2009)

warum wollen eigentlich alle auf den server votan?
 dachte Thor ist der community server!


----------



## Szadek (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> das frag ich mich auch -.- nervt derbe




jo nervt echt so was von derbe...


btw bin dirn aber warteschleife von 1945 leuten


----------



## Magmion (20. September 2009)

kann mir jemadn sagen warum ich nach jedem start von aion die grafik neu einstellen muss , alle andere bleibt gespeichert nur die grafikeinstellungen nicht ?


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

Farodien schrieb:


> Da bist ja mal selber schuld hättest deinen Account mal so wie alle vor ein paar wochen oder die letzten 5 Tage angelegt^^ MAch Storno bei Amazon dann hast ein Problem weniger!



dümmster kiddie-kommentar ever.


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich find das mit der begrenzung absolut kacke
> ...
> muss ich jetz sonntags immer früh aufstehen und mich einloggen.. damit ich abends mal fun haben kann




Schau dein Avatar an, ja musst du , am besten ist du bleibst immer on und wenn schläft machst einfach deinen Shop auf, den falls gekickt wirst....weiss nicht


----------



## Majordomus (20. September 2009)

wo sieht man denn die warteschlange? bekomme nur die meldung beim versuch den server auszuwählen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

So das wird heut nix mehr für mich, bb


----------



## Belock (20. September 2009)

frage mich trozdem wie es sein kann das man mehr pre orders verkauft als man platz uaf den servern hat Oo das is schon nich die feine art.


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen, was ich gegen den Authorization Fehler machen soll? Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, seit 2 Tagen... Hat den noch jemand von euch?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> naja ich schau mal dann den livestream an kann eh erst am 25. zocken also auf dann und viel spaß noch beim gammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Live Stream? Link Bitte =D


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Lustigerweise ist meine Warteschlange bei Votan kleiner als bei Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (20. September 2009)

bei votan bist du in der Warteschlange?


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

ich hab nichma ne warteschlange, komm auf keinen server wird einfach gesagt es spielen derzeit zu viele


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

die aussage über die wartezeit bei der warteschlange ist ja mal der hammer...
'Über 5 min.' ... also so 6-300min?


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. September 2009)

will auf VOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN <.<


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Farodien schrieb:


> Schau dein Avatar an, ja musst du , am besten ist du bleibst immer on und wenn schläft machst einfach deinen Shop auf, den falls gekickt wirst....weiss nicht



Was ist mit meinem Avatar?
Ich kann die ironier aus deinem satz wohl hinaushören kleiner zockerfreund...


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Immer wieder versuchen, bin auch erst beim 7ten Mal reingekommen.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

*an den Nägeln kau*

949/2074 ..


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen, was ich gegen den Authorization Fehler machen soll? Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, seit 2 Tagen... Hat den noch jemand von euch?


----------



## Sandmannn (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Immer wieder versuchen, bin auch erst beim 7ten Mal reingekommen.



ich habs schon so ca. 200 mal probiert höhö


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

1559 / 2010 -.-


----------



## Pringel (20. September 2009)

hihi platz 800^^


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> ich hab nichma ne warteschlange, komm auf keinen server wird einfach gesagt es spielen derzeit zu viele



abwarten und nochmal versuchen war bei mir auch jetzt bin ich 239/2001
also noch ca 4 min.bis einloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

streitet euch doch nicht in einem so heroischen momemt =D wenn auch für die wenigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1700/x xD


----------



## Aberon (20. September 2009)

500/2007... 10 Minuten dann kann ich auch endlich zocken ^^


----------



## Magmion (20. September 2009)

1244/2000 

man des dauert ja ewig


----------



## exinax (20. September 2009)

bin direkt aufs erste mal reingekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DustBurn (20. September 2009)

hier livestream für die leute die in der warteschleife hängen 

http://te-stream.thelynennor.de/


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

ich komm seit 20 min noch nichma in die warteschleife von votan -.-


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, was ich gegen den Authorization Fehler machen soll? Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, seit 2 Tagen... Hat den noch jemand von euch?



Liegt wohl daran, dass die Beta vorbei war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

bis zum 25 pls paar neue ger server @ncsoft kk?


----------



## Phlaire (20. September 2009)

krasser ansturm...


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Was ist mit meinem Avatar?
> Ich kann die ironier aus deinem satz wohl hinaushören kleiner zockerfreund...



Danke dir, wenigstens einer der mich versteht^^

So hab ich geschaut, es geht nur um die Charerstellung der jeweiligen Seite, diese werden vorerst noch reguliert. es hat nichts damit zu tun wann du dich einloggst wenn einen Char hast dann spielst , kommt aber jemand und will neu auf den Server dann kann es ggf. für seine gewünschte Fraktion zu problemen führen.


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass die Beta vorbei war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was meinst du? Hab ich den falschen Client oder was?


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

toll char erstellt auf thor ... wollte dann auf votan mein asmo ... und peng kann mich nicht mehr einloggen weil zu viele spieler ... wie behindert echt ^^


----------



## Fenrik (20. September 2009)

Ach mann, ich kann keinen Asmo auf Kromede machen!


----------



## Zapler (20. September 2009)

Also wer problem hat mit verbindungsaufbau mit dem patchserver des hat mir geholfen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124904


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

lol...von 4 min. bin ich jetzt auf 8 min.hoch gekommen.^^


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

175...


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Mh MH MH


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Hab ich den falschen Client oder was?



Während der paar Tage zwischen OB und Headstart konnte NIEMAND ins Spiel, vielleicht die Entwickler oder so...


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

den livestream zu zoggen amcht mich nur noch geiler und hibbeliger xD schrecklich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

bin 2 -.- lol das ist gemien


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

Drückt mal alle die in der warteschleife sind alt + F4 ^^ geht dann schneller ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hänge bei 500 noch was ^^

Viel spass


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Während der paar Tage zwischen OB und Headstart konnte NIEMAND ins Spiel, vielleicht die Entwickler oder so...



Es geht auch nicht ums Spielen, ich wollte mich einloggen um nen char zu erstellen. Geht immernoch nicht, wenn ich auf OK klicke beim Login kommt der Fehler. Immer und immer wieder. Nix lädt, der kommt sofort.


----------



## Piffmaster (20. September 2009)

ich komme nicht einmal in die Warteschlange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

he ich hab alt f4 gedrückt aber es hat einfach mein spiel zugemacht ????


----------



## Bratiboy (20. September 2009)

Ich wär ja schon froh wenn ich ma in die warteschlange kommen würde ...


----------



## Cmygo (20. September 2009)

'Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Autorisierungsserver hergestellt werden.'
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ohne Aion ist alles doof.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondstrahl (20. September 2009)

Hm- also so nen bischen spinnt mein AION ja dann doch-
erst geht das Update die Tage bei der Charerstellung nicht. 
Jetzt geht einloggen erstmal nicht, dann doch, dann klicke ich Dussel, weil 
so überrascht auf Quit und nun macht er das Update  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.. verstehe das wer will, ich gerade mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> he ich hab alt f4 gedrückt aber es hat einfach mein spiel zugemacht ????



oh nein böser fehler ^^


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> he ich hab alt f4 gedrückt aber es hat einfach mein spiel zugemacht ????




hihi....net dein ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder?


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Wird schon^^ knapp 300ster von über 700


----------



## Phlaire (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> he ich hab alt f4 gedrückt aber es hat einfach mein spiel zugemacht ????







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Cmygo schrieb:


> 'Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Autorisierungsserver hergestellt werden.'
> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Ohne Aion ist alles doof.
> ...



Geht mir genauso -.- Woran liegt das zur Hölle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (20. September 2009)

Alle Server laufen auf volle Belastung

Warum habe ich mich grad nur ausgeloggt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> he ich hab alt f4 gedrückt aber es hat einfach mein spiel zugemacht ????






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

ne war ein scherz mit alt f4 ^^


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

bin 2 -.- lol das ist gemien


ja du bist arm dran-.-


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> he ich hab alt f4 gedrückt aber es hat einfach mein spiel zugemacht ????


OMG!!!

made my day xD

und falls es wirklich stimmt ists noch lustiger


----------



## Majordomus (20. September 2009)

532/879 auf votan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wird schon^^ knapp 300ster von über 700




du gehst auf votan, oder was?


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Alle Server laufen auf volle Belastung
> 
> Warum habe ich mich grad nur ausgeloggt
> 
> ...




das frag ich mich auch ....


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

118/2027 votan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DustBurn (20. September 2009)

1528/2030 -.- Votan


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

nein es stimmt nicht ^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Buuja.. bin endlich im spiel.. nein in der warteschlange.. platz 1900


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

muß nur noch 500 andere spieler von Votan weg bekommen die vor mir sind ^^


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

können sich mal ein paar auf Votan auslogen,... ?
ICH WILL SPIELEN ^^
naja..... dann warte ich halt.


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> nein es stimmt nicht ^^


wäre auch zu schön gewesen XD


----------



## Piffmaster (20. September 2009)

Ab wann lassen die wieder welche in die Warteschlange?


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> du gehst auf votan, oder was?



Ja. Und kA wieso andere da 2000 Leute haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

darf aion nochmal downloaden und instalieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

jop wär geil gewesen


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> darf aion nochmal downloaden und instalieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



W00t?


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> W00t?



fehler 38 oder was das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> darf aion nochmal downloaden und instalieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



siehs so:
zoggen kannse eh net, und so hasse wenigstens etwas mit aion am hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (20. September 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> darf aion nochmal downloaden und instalieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



shice!! haste den client nich noch aufer platte?


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

ich komm nichmal in die verdammte votan warteschlange... ich bin immer ein unlucker echt unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> ich komm nichmal in die verdammte votan warteschlange... ich bin immer ein unlucker echt unglaublich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



flame on^^


----------



## nussy15 (20. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> shice!! haste den client nich noch aufer platte?




downloade grad über den ncsoft launcher


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

< wärmt Platz 796 der Votan Warteliste an..

Sind hier eigentlich noch paar Mädlz die auf Votan spieln?


----------



## Astrakiller (20. September 2009)

War doch zu erwarten.Probierts halt früh morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

jetzt müßte nur das passieren warteschlage nummer 1 ... plötzlich verbindung unterbrochen .. neu einlogen warteschlage 2000/2100^^


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

190/1008 *freu*


----------



## Majordomus (20. September 2009)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> jetzt müßte nur das passieren warteschlage nummer 1 ... plötzlich verbindung unterbrochen .. neu einlogen warteschlage 2000/2100^^



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

1281/2001 -.-


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> flame on^^


klar das sowas kommt... das war ein scherz wobei ich echt oft ein unlucker bin :> naja in der warteschlange bin ich noch immer nich aber dann verbring ich eben den abend mit enter drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> jetzt müßte nur das passieren warteschlage nummer 1 ... plötzlich verbindung unterbrochen .. neu einlogen warteschlage 2000/2100^^




*keks* rüber reich....
sowas ist schade, aber ich komm noch nicht einmal in die warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

oha nach 40 min bin ich nun zumindest in der warteschlange 2033/2033^^


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Als kleinen tip weil ich euch helfen will und da ich über ne std warten muss weil Warteschlange etc ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EInfach euren Serverauswählen
Immer und immer wieder enter drücken.
Mit der Maustaste das Ok drücken weil zuviele spieler...
Enterdrücken usw usw

auch wenns etwas dauert irgendwann seit ihr iner warteschlane weil wer abspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

entweder.. ich bleib heut lange auf und penn morgn ind er schule ein
oder ich log mich morgen ein..
ok.. ich bleib lang auf


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

enter enter reich das ok bestätigt der auch mit enter egaö wo die maus grad is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Ihr braucht nicht andauernd eure Position posten, helft mir/uns lieber mit dem Authorization Server Problem... Ich könnt abrasten


----------



## Lich Dragon (20. September 2009)

Server voll -.-

Edit: 1086 <.<


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

enter enter enter enter énter enter enter enter enter enter ....


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

und wenna dann inna warteschlange seit, könnter morgen abend zoggen =D


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Flutscht ja wie bei mir, wenn ich aufs Klo geh und - egal.
Bald durch. Freue mich schon auf:
-Diese lustigen Katzmenschmaustypen
-Meine Gladiatorin
-Meinen Zauberer
-AION


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> Ihr braucht nicht andauernd eure Position posten, helft mir/uns lieber mit dem Authorization Server Problem... Ich könnt abrasten




dabei kann ich dir bei dem prob net helfen ....... sry

platz 400 ^^


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Naja ich steh genau  1std und 4 min noch iner Warteschlange... is ja wie im Heide Park bei der Dessert Race oder Kolossos wenns voll ist ^^


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

ok leut bin dan mal am questen,euch allen viel glück beim einloggen und habt viel spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bye....

mfg


----------



## SakuraJosy (20. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < wärmt Platz 796 der Votan Warteliste an..
> 
> Sind hier eigentlich noch paar Mädlz die auf Votan spieln?




ja hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich komm heut noch gar nich in votan rein..
werde heut mal noch 1-2 chars auf kromede erstellen.. votan is komplett voll ;((


----------



## Reaverslayer (20. September 2009)

Mich wundert es eh das sie nur 4 Server für Deutschland haben sind doch recht wenig finde ich. Ob sie bis zum 25ten noch mehr bereitstellen werden?


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

stimmt bei wow gibts ja auch sehr viele


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

puuh "nur" noch 635 von 2131  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (20. September 2009)

10/2109 gleich isset soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

Reaverslayer schrieb:


> Mich wundert es eh das sie nur 4 Server für Deutschland haben sind doch recht wenig finde ich. Ob sie bis zum 25ten noch mehr bereitstellen werden?




ich finde sie haben überhaupt zu wenige server bereitgestellt


----------



## Ereldan (20. September 2009)

ich würde am liebsten grade meinen pc ausm fenster schmeisen...scheiss t online schafft es das bei mir alle 30 sek das inet abstürzt -.-


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> stimmt bei wow gibts ja auch sehr viele



zuviele
geisterserver :x


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> darf aion nochmal downloaden und instalieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Musst du nicht.....

benenne dein AIONEU verzeichnis um in AION und mach deinstallieren, danach installieren in deutsch und das neue Verzeichnis wählen dann musst statt 6800 MB nur 300MB saugen!


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

hast du fenster ???


----------



## travisbarker (20. September 2009)

Wird bei euch eine Warteschlange angezeigt oder woher wißt ihr welchen Platz ihr belegt?


----------



## Phlaire (20. September 2009)

die aion seite is auch down..die ersten flames im fehlermeld.forum sind aber noch zu erkennen. na ob nc auf die schnelle einen zusatzserver dazuschaltet?^^


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

300.000 PreOrder durch 4 Server.
war ja klar, das das nicht gut geht.

und natürlich kommt gerade nichts im Fernsehn


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> ich finde sie haben überhaupt zu wenige server bereitgestellt




Mal abwarten wieviele noch stornieren, denke die Rüsten schnell nach wenn bedarf ist, NCSoft ist da recht Kundenfreundlich kenne es zumindest seit GW nicht anders von denen.


----------



## Schmokk (20. September 2009)

Sonst noch jemand mit Authorization Server Fehler?


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Wird bei euch ein Warteschlange angezeigt oder woher wißt ihr welchen Platz ihr belegt?




jepp sieht man


----------



## tamirok (20. September 2009)

also ich logg mich ein mach meinen shop an und geh afk und morgen früh guck ich nochmal vorbei dann guck ich erst wieder nach der schule rein und zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin 675 in der warteschlange auf votan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

mies das als headstart zu bezeichnen...zu wenig server, keine accountverwaltung, offizielle website/forum down...geht gar nicht...bin stinkig...


----------



## OldboyX (20. September 2009)

So ist das halt bei den Starts. Lieber etwas Warteschlange und dafür langfristig gut gefüllte und ordentliche Server als vorschnelles 30 Server herbeischaffen wie man das bei WAR gesehen hat.

Warteschlangen gab es bei jedem MMO Release und bei WoW oder auch HDRO gibt es sie auch einfach so oft nach Patches oder einfach an guten Tagen. Ich finde, dass der Start bisher erstaunlich gut verläuft und die haben wirklich um Punkt 21 Uhr angefangen.


----------



## travisbarker (20. September 2009)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> jepp sieht man



Bei mir wird nur das Fenster angezeigt das ich keine Verbindung bekomme da zuviele Spieler aufm Server lungern.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (20. September 2009)

Da war ich aufm Server, level bis lvl 5 und dann kickts mich wegen 24 Std. Disco. Nun komm ich net mehr drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

So während der Wartezeit eben ne neue Sig, wer die Sprache erkennt kriegt nen Keks!


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

ich komm immerno nicht in die wartsclange von votan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

War abzusehen .... naja Star Wars gucken und abwarten ; )


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Norsco schrieb:


> mies das als headstart zu bezeichnen...zu wenig server, keine accountverwaltung, offizielle website/forum down...geht gar nicht...bin stinkig...



offz Seite OFFLINE? 
hmm , bei mir ist sie online (auch das Forum von denen)


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

yeha nach fast 1 stunde endlich in der warteschlange 2010/2010 ... naja ich freu mich das ich wenigstens in der warteschlange bin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elvor (20. September 2009)

Server sind voll überlastet, kein guter Start für ne Preorder..ich hoffe für alle das NCsoft noch einige Server nachliefert sonst wirds an den nächten Wochenenden eng, und es möchte doch jeder mal wenigstens einmal Aion anspielen können.

Weiß einer was eigentlich ist, wenn man nicht reinkommt und nen Preorder Key hat..gibs dann Game Time hintendran oder so?


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> So während der Wartezeit eben ne neue Sig, wer die Sprache erkennt kriegt nen Keks!



irgendwas (süd-)afrikanisches...


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

english
latein
spanisch
französich
griechisch


----------



## Dragaron (20. September 2009)

So Leute - alle die auf Thor sind ausloggen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> offz Seite OFFLINE?
> hmm , bei mir ist sie online (auch das Forum von denen)



www.aiononline.de ?

ist bei mir seit 3 stunden offline


----------



## gOOvER (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> So während der Wartezeit eben ne neue Sig, wer die Sprache erkennt kriegt nen Keks!



Und ein wenig zu groß für's Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

Elvor schrieb:


> Server sind voll überlastet, kein guter Start für ne Preorder..ich hoffe für alle das NCsoft noch einige Server nachliefert sonst wirds an den nächten Wochenenden eng, und es möchte doch jeder mal wenigstens einmal Aion anspielen können.
> 
> Weiß einer was eigentlich ist, wenn man nicht reinkommt und nen Preorder Key hat..gibs dann Game Time hintendran oder so?



träumerle du^^


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Norsco schrieb:


> irgendwas (süd-)afrikanisches...



Verdammt, ist es so offensichtlich?


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

ich bin jetzt fast nach einer stunde auf ähm platz 310..... nun ich habe mir schon sowas gedacht das es länger dauern kann bis man ins spiel kommt aber ab morgen wird es sich wieder alles legen 

Ich warte gerne weil das spiel der hit ist für mich


----------



## sunrise82 (20. September 2009)

ich finds sehr erstaunlich das ca 95% hier auf Votan spielen.
Wo sind denn die ganzen Thor-Spieler hin, die gestern noch
so eifrig unterwegs waren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Spiele auch auf Votan und komme nicht mal in die Warteschlange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Norsco schrieb:


> www.aiononline.de ?
> 
> ist bei mir seit 3 stunden offline




http://de.aiononline.com/

seid heute abend, ist diese Seite NEU !


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Platz 3! Gleich drin! Yeah!





Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur nen Char erstellen, weil ich morgen früh raus muss....

egal!


/edit: IN


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> http://de.aiononline.com/
> 
> seid heute abend, ist diese Seite NEU !




"Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

orcish


----------



## Mondstrahl (20. September 2009)

Afrikaans vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur nen Char erstellen, weil ich morgen früh raus muss....
> 
> egal!



mach das,..ebene inloggen und direkt wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so leute wie dich brauchen wa^^


----------



## macro (20. September 2009)

finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
absolut unverschämt!!!
Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

seit 40 min endlich von 1999/1999
auf 900 :>


----------



## Cmygo (20. September 2009)

Endlich in der Warteschlange, aber noch 1000 Leute vor mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht mal Platz auf Kromede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.



mimimi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.



Du bist auch nicht der intelligenteste oder ? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das jeden Tag gleichzeitig so viele spielen wie am ersten Tag vom Headstart oder ???


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.




Ich sage meine frau sie soll sich eine stunde bevor ich von der arbeit kommen für mich einlogen ^^^

oh  man als ob das jetzt für immer so ist.... wird sich noch legen heute ist klar sau viele wollen spielen......


----------



## OldboyX (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.



Ohh ja du bist ja soo arm und die 50 Euro sind ja soo viel Geld für die 30 Tage + 5 Tage headstart an Unterhaltung die du dir da gekauft hast. Aber wenn dich das so nervt kannst du ja stattdessen 30*24h Kino bezahlen oder jeden Tag "weggehen" 

ist ja alles sooo viel billiger....


und das allerbeste.... bist du ernsthaft überrascht?

Ich sage dir voraus: Kauf dir nie mehr ein MMO, denn bei den Starts gibt es immer Warteschlangen, sorry.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Wie ich mich schon auf nächsten Freitag - Sonntag freu :>
*RedBull Vorrat plan*


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.




viel Geld bezahlt, für einen preOrderKey ?
hmmmm......*kopfkleineralstisch*


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.



da hat ja jmnd ne ahnung wa...
oh man so leute wie dich seh ich ja gerne...
1) du bezahlst rein logisch gesehen erst ab dem 25. deine 50euronen, die spielzeit davor kriegste als pre order geschenkt
2) erwartest du wirklich jeden abend so einen ansturm wie zum headstart? sehr unwahrscheinlich, zumal alle zur gleichen zeit
3) ab morgen wird sich das alles legen, das is bei jedem größeren mmo so, also keep cool und spar dir so beiträge cO


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

2-4 server mehr wärn toll !


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

ob gleichzeitig oder nich wenn server voll dann server voll und wenn jemand erst um 7 von der arbeit kommt, würd ich im augenblick nicht meine hand is feuer legen das der server nich voll is


----------



## macro (20. September 2009)

was hat das mit intelligenz zu tun? es ist einfach nur ärgerlich... nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

endlich in der VotanWarteschlange^^ 
2505/2505
hmm... und noch einen kaffee kochen.


----------



## Phlaire (20. September 2009)

bald müssen die meisten kiddys ins bettchen dann gehts los..


----------



## Mondstrahl (20. September 2009)

Kriege ich jetzt eigentlich den Keks für Sprache raten-
kann ich dann ja mikroskopisch klein zerkrümmeln
bis ich auf den Server kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (20. September 2009)

mittlerweiel kom mich auf die ofizielle seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ma da umgucken, sieht schick aus die neue site =D


----------



## sunrise82 (20. September 2009)

ole... 2107/2107 auf votan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDonald (20. September 2009)

Auf Votan wurden eben auf einen Schlag 500 Leute in die Warteschlange gelassen.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> endlich in der VotanWarteschlange^^
> 2505/2505
> hmm... und noch einen kaffee kochen.



hey viel spaß beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieviel mins stehen bei dir? :>


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Maaaaaaaaaaaan ich wollt um 24 Uhr pennen gehn .... ~.~


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

hmmm stimmt bald sind keine kiddys mehr da ^^


----------



## Bratiboy (20. September 2009)

Deine Antwort bestätigt meine Vermutung !


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

nett mit den kiddies würde mich mit 25 nicht so bezeichnen, muss aber trotzdem um 5 raus, und bin so vernünftig dann auch bald abzuhauen


----------



## exinax (20. September 2009)

Eine kleine Impression ausm Startgebiet um 9:02




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheanix (20. September 2009)

1160/1237 auf Kromede
1hr 20min

-.-


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

votan 1831/2997 hmm ok ich werde mal duschen gehen^^


----------



## Norsco (20. September 2009)

ich gebe demjenigen recht, der sagt, dass der, der die accountverwaltung jetzt auf wartung setzt, gefeuert gehört.


----------



## Ilunadin (20. September 2009)

]

Argh und ausgerechnet heute muss ich um 4 raus XD Naja was solls,aion renn tnicht weg und die server werden ohnehin vergrößert wenn es so bleibt


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> nett mit den kiddies würde mich mit 25 nicht so bezeichnen, muss aber trotzdem um 5 raus, und bin so vernünftig dann auch bald abzuhauen


Ich muss erst um sieben raus.. aber sechs Stunden Schlaf ist doof :>


----------



## Zapler (20. September 2009)

570 auf kromede^^


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> finds völlig fürn arsch.... zahlst viel Geld fürn Spiel und wenn ich mich einloggen möchte sitze ich in einer Warteschlange mit ner geschätzten Wartezeit von 1,5 Stunden...
> absolut unverschämt!!!
> Was machen zukünftig jene die nach der Arbeit abends nen bisl einloggen wollen? Erstmal ne Stunde am Rechner hocken und abgammeln... das waren gut angelegte 50 Euro, klasse.



Nicht so mürrisch, offiziel startest ja erst am 25. das ist ja ein kleiner Bonbon, den für die Vorbestellung bekommst, der kostet noch garnichts, nichtmal 5€ wie ihn andere nehmen.
Sei geduldig und froh wenn am 25. schon über das Startgebiet bist.


----------



## Haemoglobin (20. September 2009)

ich hab jetz das spiel beendet, war auf votan warteschlange 700, aber kein bock mehr zu warten xD

geh jetz einen trinken mit freunden und spiel morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spass denen die noch gerne solange warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

juhu 3010/3010 wie geil ich bin in der warteschlange


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> hey viel spaß beim warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





2stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (20. September 2009)

bei mir 900/2684 thor -.-

und 45 minuten das seid ner stunde -.-


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> juhu 3010/3010 wie geil ich bin in der warteschlange



lol


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

bewege mich auf die 150 zu also wird das heute noch was freu ^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

448/3000 nach über einer Stunde.. wähähä :S


----------



## Locutus13 (20. September 2009)

ROFL!!! 1h in der Warteschlange und kaum steht der Timer auf 0 gibts nen disconnect !!!!

Na dann wird das heute wohl nix mehr.


----------



## Newmerlin (20. September 2009)

Locutus13 schrieb:


> ROFL!!! 1h in der Warteschlange und kaum steht der Timer auf 0 gibts nen disconnect !!!!
> 
> Na dann wird das heute wohl nix mehr.




lol das hatte ich vorhin als scherz geschrieben ^^ tust mir echt leid


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

1707/3000 /// 1:26 h ;/


----------



## dor (20. September 2009)

gleich drin nur ....77 / 2308 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> lol


naja kommt noch besser xD

voraussichtliche wartezeit 2 stunden 30 minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dor (20. September 2009)

finde AION so geil....... nach hellgate und WAR bestimmt kein nächstes böses erwachen....


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Also muss sagen Thor wird den Ruf als Kiddy-Server mehr als Gerecht,wie es da zurzeit abgeht ist net mehr normal


----------



## Lillyan (20. September 2009)

So, da die Server halbwegs stabil laufen und alles nur noch eine Frage der Geduld zu sein scheint ist hier zu. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

